# Explosions at Boston Marathon



## synrgy

This is unfolding more or less right now. Here's the two links I've reviewed so far:

Witnesses: 2 explosions heard near finish line of Boston Marathon - U.S. News

Explosions at the Boston Marathon - Alexander Abad-Santos - The Atlantic Wire

I have a couple friends in the area, and I know we have at least a few forum members in the vicinity.


----------



## Furtive Glance

What the serious fuck.

EDIT: Jesus, just saw a photo of the finish area. Blood everywhere.


----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## Blake1970

This is just awful.


----------



## Xaios

Damn...


----------



## Tang

I've heard lots of rumors about what caused it.. I was thinking an accident was possible until they reported 2 explosions on opposite sides of the street. 

Goddamn.


----------



## Chickenhawk

...fuck.


----------



## nothingleft09

News just said it was confirmed that the explosions were caused by IED's. What the fuck...


----------



## the_heretic_divine

nothingleft09 said:


> News just said it was confirmed that the explosions were caused by IED's. What the fuck...


How can security for an event like the Boston Marathon be THAT bad??


----------



## nothingleft09

Whoever did it got past some serious shit. Cops all over the place, national guardsmen, bomb sniffing dogs and explosives detection equipment. According to the news a BDU detonated a 3rd device that was in a backpack as well.


----------



## Leuchty




----------



## Xiphos68

Prayers.

I have a friend in Boston (he is well). He told me that there was actually two more bombs found and they are being disarmed as we speak. 

Apparently though there have been other reports of bombs going off in Boston as well (I am not sure how accurate that is).


----------



## sakeido

Sounds like two went off, controlled detonated a third, found two more and still sweeping for more. This is big.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

How else do you respond to this kind of thing if not with absolute anger and sadness? This shouldn't have happened.


----------



## synrgy

Cell service in Boston is off, from what I understand, which I mention for the benefit of those who may be trying to call loved ones right now.


----------



## Tang

This is fucking terrifying.


----------



## Webmaestro

EDIT: Nevermind. There are no words, really.


----------



## Tyler

This just pisses me off.. runners? out of anybody you attack runners?

What are we coming to these days with planning attacks on innocent people.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Jeph Jacques said it right



> "Oh my god stop replaying the fucking explosion, you are making pornography out of people&#8217;s deaths"



Another thing that makes me rage is that the media loves this stuff.


----------



## Murmel

Holy shit. I usually don't pay much attention to these kinds of things, but this is just awful.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Tang said:


> This is fucking terrifying.




Jesusfuck... 

Latest I've heard:

28 injured (at least 4 critical, one needing an immediate blood transfusion)
2 dead
2 explosions
2 additional bombs found, and disabled by law enforcement (don't know how)
FFA has created a no-fly zone along the marathons route

Story is still evolving, so I can't claim that any of those numbers are facts.

Something happened at the JFK library, also, but I heard it was a small fire, completely unrelated to the explosions.


----------



## Xiphos68

The injuries have risen to 64.

Good source from what my Boston friend has posted. 
https://twitter.com/BostonGlobe

Photo after the scene:Graphic.
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/12003_476706405744796_680532215_n.jpg


----------



## Tang

I've been reading that based on the appearance of the explosions (an actual fireball) it was most likely a black-powder or gasoline powered device. I don't even want to think about what it would've been like if they'd used a higher-powered explosive like what suicide bombers wear. 

We can be thankful that the bomber(s) fucked up and didn't detonate all their devices right when the majority of runners were crossing the finish line.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I'm watching a live feed and the Commissioner said that the JFK Library fire was indeed an explosion.


----------



## Yimmj

Jesus there are some sick fucking people out there. take care of yourself, and your loved ones guys


----------



## flexkill

All I will say is.....those who fuck with the bull gets the horns! 


This shit is stupid! May they be hung from their balls or tits and cut with razor blades!


----------



## Chickenhawk

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I'm watching a live feed and the Commissioner said that the JFK Library fire was indeed an explosion.



Yea, I just saw that.

Insane. 

Saw this over on MG.org. WARNING: GRAPHIC

There were two explosions (likely planted bombs) at the finish line of the Boston Marathon. Many people are reported to have lost limbs or have been severely wounded. More info. in the comments. This is happening right now.... - Imgur

They've got a few guys in Boston, who as far as I can tell, are all perfectly fine.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

12 dead, nearly 50 injured after 2 explosions rock Boston Marathon, suspect identified and being guarded in hospital - NYPOST.com

Authorities ID a suspect in marathon bombings - he is being guarded in Boston hospital - NYPOST.com

And here is the live feed that I've been looking at

http://www.bloomberg.com/live-stream/


----------



## ArtDecade

Thoughts and prayers to everyone and their families up in Boston...


----------



## Tang

I've got extended family in Boston and no word yet on their safety. They don't seem like the type to run a marathon but some confirmation would be nice.


----------



## Jakke

With the usual thoughts to the stricken, I can't help but to mentally count to when the conspiracy theories will start to roll in... Fucking vultures


----------



## ArtDecade

Tang said:


> I've got extended family in Boston and no word yet on their safety. They don't seem like the type to run a marathon but some confirmation would be nice.



It might be a bit. I think authorities cut service so that they could prevent remote detonations. I hope you get word soon, though!


----------



## Chickenhawk

Captain Butterscotch said:


> 12 dead, nearly 50 injured after 2 explosions rock Boston Marathon, suspect identified and being guarded in hospital - NYPOST.com
> 
> Authorities ID a suspect in marathon bombings - he is being guarded in Boston hospital - NYPOST.com
> 
> And here is the live feed that I've been looking at
> 
> Live News Events & Coverage - Bloomberg



I seriously hope those numbers are grossly exaggerated. 

Here's what I've been watched for the past few minutes:

Explosions Rock Boston Marathon | WCVB



Jakke said:


> With the usual thoughts to the stricken, I can't help but to mentally count to when the conspiracy theories will start to roll in... Fucking vultures



The conspiracies started immediately. Everything from government false flag against North Korea, start of another American Revolution, Islamic terrorists, etc.

I've heard / read 5-6 different, in depth theories already. 

Strong possibility they have a suspect in custody at the hospital, and under guard. Reports of a Saudi national being caught on camera carrying multiple backbacks, the number of which decreased over time, with footage of one being placed in a trash can.

But, that could be complete bullshit, considering how some news sources are so willing to exaggerate rumors to raise ratings.


----------



## Tang

Jakke said:


> With the usual thoughts to the stricken, I can't help but to mentally count to when the conspiracy theories will start to roll in... Fucking vultures



They already are. The one that's going around now is saying that Sandy Hook survivors were sittings RIGHT by where one of the devices went off.


----------



## Xiphos68

Tang said:


> I've got extended family in Boston and no word yet on their safety. They don't seem like the type to run a marathon but some confirmation would be nice.



Do they have Facebook or any social network profiles to check? 

Aren't the cell-phones down in Boston?


----------



## Kiwimetal101

This sucks, thinking about all you guys over there..

Theres 45 kiwis over there for the marathon aswell...

EDIT: just saw that photo above, wow......


----------



## Jakke

Chickenhawk said:


> The conspiracies started immediately. Everything from government false flag against North Korea, start of another American Revolution, Islamic terrorists, etc.
> 
> I've heard / read 5-6 different, in depth theories already.
> 
> Strong possibility they have a suspect in custody at the hospital, and under guard. Reports of a Saudi national being caught on camera carrying multiple backbacks, the number of which decreased over time, with footage of one being placed in a trash can.
> 
> But, that could be complete bullshit, considering how some news sources are so willing to exaggerate rumors to raise ratings.






Tang said:


> They already are. The one that's going around now is saying that Sandy Hook survivors were sittings RIGHT by where one of the devices went off.



For fucks sake....



I think we should be very careful about pointing fingers in any direction thus far. I have to admit that the first group I thought about was Al-Quaida, but it was the same after Utöya in Norway as well, and look how that turned out.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Cell service is shut down to prevent remote detonations.

Mayors hotline, for those looking for anybody they can't get ahold of: 617-635-4500

1-800-494-TIPS is the number for anybody with any information about the explosions


----------



## crg123

This is literally 3 blocks away from me. I heard the explosions and then people screaming and the sirens havent stopped since. It's too surreal. I really don't know what to say, I thank god (I'm not even religious) none of my friend's are injured.


----------



## nothingleft09

The suspect in custody thing is BS. News just said it is being strongly denied by law enforcement.


----------



## Demiurge

I can't find any source other than the NY Post claiming that a suspect is in custody or adding 10 onto the official death toll. Not a credible paper.


----------



## nothingleft09

Damn crg! I was just wondering about you. Glad you're ok!


----------



## crg123

I'm like in shock I really don't know what to say. Those sounds are still resonating in my head. I can't believe something like this would happen. I was just up there an hour before it happened watching the people run and getting some food... wtf

Edit: I can't believe this shit people on misha's facebook page are trying to make this into a political thing. I fucking hate people.


----------



## Demiurge

> All staff and visitors are safe and accounted for. Thank you.
> &#8212; JFK Library (@JFKLibrary)



Thankfully


----------



## nothingleft09

crg123 said:


> I'm like in shock I really don't know what to say. Those sounds are still resonating in my head. I can't believe something like this would happen. I was just up there an hour before it happened watching the people run and getting some food... wtf


 
Like I said. Glad you're ok. You were lucky as hell.


----------



## Xiphos68

I have a hard time believe that they are going to find any person on the scene that quickly. 

Having that many bombs within the city. I do not believe anyone is going to be hanging around for that.


----------



## Tang

Xiphos68 said:


> Do they have Facebook or any social network profiles to check?
> 
> Aren't the cell-phones down in Boston?



Just got word they're OK. They had planned on heading to the sidelines to watch but decided not to.


----------



## Demiurge

Reports are coming in (I'm just watching Boston.com's feed) that someone is in cuffs at Boston Common. But it's hard to tell if it's isn't some crazy vagrant being non-cooperative since the area is being evacuated.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Anyone currently in Boston - stay safe. Best wishes from me here in the UK.

This is utterly horrible news, what utter bastards terrorists are.


----------



## Xiphos68

More news: SWAT found a bomb at a local hopsital (Tufts Medical Center) in Boston, MA. 
Fortunately, it had not been detonated.


----------



## Demiurge

Xiphos68 said:


> More news: SWAT found a bomb at a local hopsital in Boston, MA.
> Fortunately, it had not been detonated.



Yeah, that was Tufts and now SWAT went to Brigham & Women's... per the local ABC affiliate.


----------



## Francis978

I don't live far from Boston, but my sister currently lives there, and she heard the explosion, she apparently left the marathon area not too long before, holy shit, I have never bolted to the phone faster in my life...

she is okay, but I cannot help but think about all of those people who were there. Messed up. :c


----------



## Chuck

Damn, this world is fucking messed up.


----------



## groverj3

Hopefully they find the sick fuck that's responsible.


----------



## Tang

CNN and the White House are calling it a terrorist attack. Goddamnit, here we go again. 

EDIT: Obama giving speech at 6:10EST. Will update with link as soon as it's up.


----------



## ArtDecade

There was a bomb at Tufts too? I can't find any info on that.


----------



## Demiurge

ArtDecade said:


> There was a bomb at Tufts too? I can't find any info on that.



There were reports, but apparently the area was cleared by SWAT.


----------



## Chickenhawk

In response to being asked about the NY Post reports of a suspect:
&#8220;Honestly, I don&#8217;t know where they&#8217;re getting their information from, but it didn&#8217;t come from us,&#8221; a police spokesperson told Talking Points Memo.


----------



## nsimonsen

Hearts out to Boston.

In moments like this it's so easy to feel angry (which I do, believe me), but I am more filled with overwhelming sadness.

This should not be the world we live in..........this should not happen.


----------



## Demiurge

And minutes after a presser where the police chief said there were no suspects in custody, NBC news claims that an official advised otherwise.


----------



## Shredderboy1658

Where can I watch Obamas address?!?!?


----------



## Rook

Thoughts go out to everyone in, around or with friends or family in Boston.

Boston?!?!

This is just unbelievable.


----------



## Spinedriver

It's saddening that in this day & age, there are people out there that are so desperate for attention, they commit atrocities like this. 

Their parents told them when they were little that they wouldn't amount to anything and it's as if this is their way of "being remembered for something".


----------



## Kiwimetal101

This is what angers me most in these events. No one has any real information and there are families trying to find out if their loved ones are alive, and you get these disgusting "humans" making up story's in an attempt to gain ratings or whatever... I hate the world sometimes


----------



## Xiphos68

Did anybody see this? 

I don't believe it is related. But it happened today. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/politics-current-events/234722-iraq-bombings-well.html

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2013/04/15/iraq-bombings-wave-attacks.html


----------



## Defrost

Absolutely horrific events in Boston. My thoughts go out to the victims and their families.


----------



## mcd

thats too bad, just lucky that not all of the devices triggered.


----------



## Tang

Obama speaks: http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/cvplive/cvpstream4&hpt=hp_t1#/video/cvplive/cvpstream4

EDIT: nevermind, we just missed it. Hopefully it'll be reuploaded soon.


----------



## flexkill

Fucking NY Post is the equivalent of the National Enquirer!!! Fucking Hacks!


EDIT: I hate to say it, but it is also just a matter of time until these sick fucks start putting shit in these bombs/Dirty Bombs.


----------



## Tang

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.co...ma-gets-updates-on-boston-bombings/?hpt=hp_t1

Obama address.


----------



## ArtDecade

Reports from Boston media are now saying that one of the deaths was a child (8 years old)... Seriously, my head and my heart are hurting right now. What a nightmare this world is becoming...


----------



## Tang

adding youtube obama address.


----------



## flexkill

ArtDecade said:


> Reports from Boston media are now saying that one of the deaths was a child (8 years old)... Seriously, my head and my heart are hurting right now.


trust me, it's at times like this that I have to bite my tongue....because I am so angry I want to say all kinds of politically incorrect shit!


----------



## Bevo

This was way to close for me, I qualified to race but did not and have 6 of my running friends there.
I am thankful that they and their spouses are all ok, some of them were waiting at the finish line for friends to finish.

I imagine it will be a terrorist thing but other than publicity how can a run be a political or religious statement?

It times like this I just hate mankind and what we have become...


----------



## dcoughlin1

I just went on my facebook to see if my friend who goes to BU was alright and I see all these people saying that Obama did and he set it up. There is seriously something wrong with people.


----------



## ArtDecade

dcoughlin1 said:


> I just went on my facebook to see if my friend who goes to BU was alright and I see all these people saying that Obama did and he set it up. There is seriously something wrong with people.



I suggest that you weed out some of your "friends" from Facebook, because they sound like complete tool sheds. That said, I hope you got word that your friend at BU is safe.


----------



## dcoughlin1

Yea my friend is safe luckily she was nowhere near the marathon.


----------



## tacotiklah

ArtDecade said:


> I suggest that you weed out some of your "friends" from Facebook, because they sound like complete tool sheds. That said, I hope you got word that your friend at BU is safe.



I've already started weeding people out for this bullshit. Seriously, people need to take their political agendas and fuck all the way off with them.


----------



## Galius

I lose hope in humanity one day at a time. Theres no saying who did this or for what reason, but why the hell cant everyone just be decent human beings to each other?? 

And ive already said that im waiting for the vultures to start circling overhead waiting for the smoke to clear to pick apart any detail they read on the FUCKING INTERNET and say it was the government, or it didnt happen, ect. You never can know if any damn thing you read on the internet is true regardless of where it comes from but people seem like they have to mindlessly and obsessively convince themselves every time because they read it on a credible site like Infowars *rollseyes* "youre all sheep, I know what really happened". Im really beginning to think that nonconformity is a trend.

To any of you affected I hope you and your loved ones are safe.


----------



## Demiurge

Galius said:


> I lose hope in humanity one day at a time. Theres no saying who did this or for what reason, but why the hell cant everyone just be decent human beings to each other??



It sounds like of cheesy, but I think was a bit from Mr. Rogers, instructing people at the time of tragedy to "look for the helpers". 

While there might be something to be said about event security after all is said and done, the first responders have been incredible. Hospitals have been flooded and people have been receiving care from doctors, nurses, etc. that have been working despite all the rumors of bombs in ERs, etc. The Red Cross has already advised that they've received enough blood donations after the influx of donations. There is a very active network of people trying to lend a hand to marathon runners and other people who have been displaced or have no idea where they're going with the city under lockdown.

Maybe it's a poor salve in the face of tragedy, but I think we can still find that there is some goodness out there.


----------



## dcoughlin1

https://www.facebook.com/OpenYourLeftEye?ref=stream

The people on this page are the prime examples of people who should not be allowed to use the internet.


----------



## kevdes93

yeah, im currently watching more and more conspiracy OBAMA DID IT bullshit take over my facebook.


----------



## nothingleft09

Anyone heard from Nick? (Zimbloth)


----------



## mcleanab

I hope all the Boston folk are okay...

Me and mine (and the dog) were north of town in Gloucester hanging out for the day to stay away from the noise of the marathon (we live right near the street that they pass on the way to downtown)... heard the news...

Took a 20 mile detour to enter Brookline from the west to avoid the downtown area...

Fucking unbelievable... hang in there Boston folks...


----------



## Chickenhawk

Google Person Finder: Boston Marathon Explosions

Google kicks ass.


----------



## theoctopus

My sister finished the marathon about 20 minutes before the blasts. She was up in my parent's hotel room right outside of the finish line when it happened. My mom looked out the window and said there were blood and limbs everywhere. Pretty rough stuff. It shook her up quite a bit, which is impressive, given that she's a surgeon and blood doesn't phase her much.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

I saw a bunch of emergency vehicles going by my store this afternoon, no idea what was going on until a few minutes later when a customer said something about there being explosions by the finish line, which is maybe a mile away. We closed at 6pm, I got home around 6:45 (talked to some people on the street before heading home, and then took a somewhat roundabout way to get home, to avoid the area and traffic).

There are a couple people I've tried to contact and haven't heard back from, hopefully they're ok...but so far, nobody I know personally has been hurt or anything. Apparently one of my mangers' sister was right near the blasts and got blood on her.

Scary thought, though...I had to take a different route than normal to get to work today, and rode my bike near the finish line, and under the skybridge where a 4th device was found, about 2 hours before this all went down.


----------



## JTL

crazy when you can watch a video on youtube of the second bomb goin off. This is a bad situation. Best of luck to those injured. 

Any coincidence that its tax day?


----------



## explosivo

JTL said:


> crazy when you can watch a video on youtube of the second bomb goin off. This is a bad situation. Best of luck to those injured.
> 
> Any coincidence that its tax day?


Probably more of a coincidence that it's Patriot's Day

Patriots' Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## misingonestring

I hate this world, it's full of evil, stupid, sick, and all around despicable people.


----------



## MikeH

My brother's baby momma/ex-girlfriend had this to say:
"Did anyone think that maybe some shitty people got injured in massachusetts today? Like a few of those 500+ got what they deserved? Geez, try to think positively people.."

Note that I am not friends with this putrid piece of shit. The only reason I saw this was because my little brother unloaded a shit storm on her, which I was quite proud of. How the fuck do people process this kind of shit in times like these? Fucking irritating.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

This is really heavy, honestly terrible news.
Hope everyone in Boston is staying safe.


----------



## tedtan

Galius said:


> I lose hope in humanity one day at a time.


 
Good for you that you still have hope for humanity at all, Galius; I lost that a long time ago.





dcoughlin1 said:


> The people on this page are the prime examples of people who should not be allowed to breath.


 
Fixed that for you, dcoughlin1.


----------



## skeels

My hope for humanity remains intact. 

Humans, on the other hand.....







It sucks to hear of stuff like this.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Events like this and people's reactions to them always make me remind myself of the quote in my sig, and prompt me to spread that quote around some more.

"We must not indulge in unfavorable views of mankind, since by doing it we make bad men believe they are no worse than others, and we teach the good that they are good in vain." - Walter Winchell


I know in times like this it comes as no real comfort to think that the overwhelmingly vast majority of people aren't capable of committing such atrocities, but that's the state of things. It's hard to think about how much the first responders, blood donors, volunteers, and random samaritans on the scene outnumber the perpetrator(s) given the gravity of the misdeed, but it helps.

Humanity isn't perfect, but I like to think that for the most part, we're pretty alright. If you start to feel too negative about it/us, try getting up and doing something positive for someone else. Start a chain reaction. Be a good person, and encourage other people to be good as well. Then, just as importantly, take a step back and have a look at what you've done. See that there is good, and that good can be created and nurtured just as surely as the terror and sadness was today.


----------



## TripperJ

Who ever did this didn't think things through.


----------



## groph

Yeah I'm also of the opinion that moments like these don't necessarily mean that the world is irreparably fucked up.

A minority of people were probably behind this, and there's video of hundreds of people immediately rushing to help.

All the blood on the sidewalk, torn limbs and expressions of pain were very hard to see, though. Yesterday I watched a half-hour long series of footage of an airstrike in a Syrian village. I'm not going to go off on the "this shit happens elsewhere in the world and people only care about Boston" diatribe, obviously bombs have been going off in the Mideast for as long as I can remember and thousands more have been killed. But today, violence has visited the US and it is violence nonetheless. This footage of the airstrike in Syria showed a loyalist jet bombing a civilian area, likely targeting an FSA commander who was nearby in the village. Two strikes were carried out, surely dozens of homes were destroyed, I'm not sure what the death toll/injuries were but the total chaos bore remarkable similarity to what was shown in footage and images from the Boston bombing. A large group of people were digging through gore and rubble to find survivors and help who they can, while the rest wander in a daze; it was just eerily similar. 

I had CNN on for a few hours and I wasn't surprised at how quickly they jumped to saying it was "clearly" or "definitely" a terrorist attack. One of them said "we don't know the suspect or the motive, but it was clearly a terrorist attack" so it's the same old story coming out of the mainstream news agencies, at least that's the case for CNN. Everything's fucking terrorism. The Boston police are authorizing random backpack checks, too, which I'm pretty sure is unlawful. The suspect in custody is a brown dude with a backpack and a hoodie - will there be hints of a Trayvon Martin case here, now black and brown guys with backpacks are a criminal group in Boston? I dunno. I don't want to sit here and create invisible enemies but I will say that I anticipate some bullshit to come of this.. Civil liberties were the next thing I thought about after the sidewalks of fucking Boston drenched in blood. They still are and I guess always were a matter of contention.


Somebody in here said that the news agencies were saying the blasts were from IEDs - two things. First, well, yes, if it's anything other than manufactured ordnance then yeah it's homemade, or improvised so yes it's an "IED." Second, did the news actually use that language? Did they actually refer to the bombs as "IEDs?" If they did, that's interesting since "IED" is a new word that the Iraq War has brought into our common vocabulary. IED's are the bombs that go off "over there" and not on our home territory. IED's are made by "terrorists" so if a news agency over here actually used that specific language then it's kind of like an attempt at bringing the "war on terror" onto this continent which I think is interesting.


----------



## flint757

Tang said:


> CNN and the White House are calling it a terrorist attack. Goddamnit, here we go again.
> 
> EDIT: Obama giving speech at 6:10EST. Will update with link as soon as it's up.



It's like they don't know what the word terrorism means. It's the use of violence/terror to coerce someone into doing/not doing something. Unless they are trying to coerce people to stop running it isn't 'obviously' terrorism, but it is a massacre and an atrocity. I don't see a glaringly obvious connection with politics or religion either. Given the marathon, the timing/place is definitely relevant though.

I expect the media to sensationalize, but it is disgusting when the people running this country jump on the bandwagon too.

I hope everyone is okay. It is great to see wonderful people helping in a crisis. They give me great hope in the world around us.


----------



## narad

groph said:


> I had CNN on for a few hours and I wasn't surprised at how quickly they jumped to saying it was "clearly" or "definitely" a terrorist attack. One of them said "we don't know the suspect or the motive, but it was clearly a terrorist attack" so it's the same old story coming out of the mainstream news agencies, at least that's the case for CNN. Everything's fucking terrorism.



Yep, even something as clearly non-terrorist as bombing civilians at a public event is terrorism! Frikkin' media!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

It just about has to be terrorism to drive some person or group to do such a thing.
Might be foreign, might be domestic, but it about certainly has a political/religious goal in mind.
I seriously doubt it's just some individual being mean.

They (the media or the administration) shouldn't call it anything unless they know it is, or have evidence that supports the assumption, in which case they should present it as such. This, and past administrations have continued to make that mistake, although anymore less and less people seem to care about our (U.S.A.) credibility and that of our administration's (Libya, cough cough).


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Overwhelming kindness follows Boston Marathon blast

To inject a little feel-good into the thread.


----------



## petereanima

This is seriously messed up...I know we have actually many users from Boston here, and I really hope everyone is o.k.!!


----------



## Fat-Elf

I didn't really care about this until I saw pictures of the injured people. Really terrible scene which makes you feel really unsafe to go in public anymore. I just don't get it why Boston? Someone really hated marathons?


----------



## nothingleft09

groph said:


> Somebody in here said that the news agencies were saying the blasts were from IEDs - two things. First, well, yes, if it's anything other than manufactured ordnance then yeah it's homemade, or improvised so yes it's an "IED." Second, did the news actually use that language? Did they actually refer to the bombs as "IEDs?" If they did, that's interesting since "IED" is a new word that the Iraq War has brought into our common vocabulary. IED's are the bombs that go off "over there" and not on our home territory. IED's are made by "terrorists" so if a news agency over here actually used that specific language then it's kind of like an attempt at bringing the "war on terror" onto this continent which I think is interesting.


 
That was me groph, and yes, the news channel actually said IED. Generally in my field of thought an IED is a simple explosive and not something sophisticated or manufactured as you said, but the war has widely broadened the use of the term for sure.


----------



## flint757

Same with the term terrorist. Nowadays people hear terrorist and immediately think Middle East. It is truly sad, especially since people are being conditioned to think this way by the media.


----------



## tacotiklah

Fat-Elf said:


> I didn't really care about this until I saw pictures of the injured people. Really terrible scene which makes you feel really unsafe to go in public anymore. I just don't get it why Boston? Someone really hated marathons?



Marathons are publicized events. I'd wager a guess that someone wanted attention through violent means.


----------



## nothingleft09

True, but it was the same way back in the day though too. In the 80's when you heard terrorist bombing you immediately thought IRA or Ireland. But that was because they were blowing shit up back then. To this generation it's the middle east. Which is actually kinda funny because my buddy who is also Irish said earlier... "Somebody fucked up, you don't bomb the irish and think your shit isn't getting bombed right back."


----------



## tacotiklah

Well it was for that very reason that I left my response open-ended the way I did. I haven't the foggiest clue who would do this, although there are some plausible guesses. The fact remains that they are still guesses and shouldn't be voiced until there's some serious hard evidence supporting them. 
So for now, I still with "someone" as opposed to terrorist. For all we know, it could have been another demented kid off his or her meds. Nobody knows. 
That's another thing I wish people would do more often; instead of taking hearsay and running with it as if it were fact, just answer honestly with the phrase, "I just don't know." (not directed at any particular person, but just in general)


You know, I've been thinking on this whole thing all day. My bitterness towards people had been precipitating into downright misanthropic levels. I gotta thank Tim here for giving me some better perspective. Bad shit like this happens and my heart really does break for those victims and their families. It burns with all the fury, rage, and brimstone of the deepest darkest abyss of hell for justice to be brought to those responsible.

But I also need to temper that fury with perspective. Seeing people rush in to help others and respond with dignity and kindness gives me reassurance that we're not totally fucked as a species and that we may yet survive for a while longer. Thank you for that Tim, and I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Leuchty

Heads up Boston!


----------



## linchpin

I have a feeling whoever did this are not the usual suspects but rather a new breed... as to their affiliation, we can only guess at this point.


----------



## Jakke

My money is on some sort of lone wolf terrorist...

It should be noted that Al Quaida (or some related group) will probably say that they did the attack, but that's standard from them. They also said they had comitted the attack in Norway.

*EDIT* The Pakistani Taliban are first out to deny they had anything to do with it. Many experts also say that if an organization was behind this, they would have accepted responibility by now.


----------



## thedonal

This is awful and very, very sad.

You know, I was incredibly angry to start with (justifiably)- particularly given the setting for these bombs (how many people run for charity? ie to help others out?).

But after a while, I made a decision out of this to stop wishing others harm- even the perpetrators of this horror. It's perfectly natural to react with anger, but the less hate and wish for harm we generate, the less like these 'people' we become.


----------



## craigny

This world is becoming a scary place to live in. Prayers for the victims.


----------



## Tyler

Westboro is having the time of their lives right now talking about picketing victim's funerals. I think its time somebody goes and gives them a nice boot where the sun doesnt shine.


----------



## dcoughlin1

nellings6 said:


> Westboro is having the time of their lives right now talking about picketing victim's funerals.









Those people are ridiculous.


----------



## USMarine75

FWIW... IED is a general term from the 70's. It refers to any nontraditional / nonmilitary usage of explosives. Don't read into the usage of the term IED as a hint of motive or threat actor. It was (correctly) used by the press once it was confirmed that this was not the result of a blown transformer or other such accident.


----------



## ArtDecade

USMarine75 said:


> FWIW... IED is a general term from the 70's. It refers to any nontraditional / nonmilitary usage of explosives. Don't read into the usage of the term IED as a hint of motive or threat actor. It was (correctly) used by the press once it was confirmed that this was not the result of a blown transformer or other such accident.



Based on the ball bearings that were found, it sounds like the bombs were based on Claymores.


----------



## groverj3

Jakke said:


> My money is on some sort of lone wolf terrorist...


 
That's what I would think. Attacks by organizations are usually followed up by gloating over the success of the attack. So far this seems like a single crazy, rather than a large group of crazies.


----------



## Tyler

groverj3 said:


> That's what I would think. Attacks by organizations are usually followed up by gloating over the success of the attack. So far this seems like a single crazy, rather than a large group of crazies.



Im trying not to jump into any conspiracy theories but I wonder if it had anything to do with it being Tax Day


----------



## tedtan

groph said:


> I had CNN on for a few hours and I wasn't surprised at how quickly they jumped to saying it was "clearly" or "definitely" a terrorist attack. One of them said "we don't know the suspect or the motive, but it was clearly a terrorist attack" so it's the same old story coming out of the mainstream news agencies, at least that's the case for CNN. Everything's fucking terrorism.


 
Setting off a bomb in a public place instills terror in the people in the vicinity whether its an attempt to coerce people into doing something or not, so it's an act of terrorism. It doesn't necessarily follow that the terrorist(s) is associated with Al Qaida, the Taliban, or other known terrorist groups. Nor does it necessarily follow that the individual(s) who committed the act is associated with a group at all - it could be a lone nut case looking for attention. But the act was an act of terrorism, so it's correct to call it that.


----------



## Jakke

Alex Jones is at it again, and apparently he's too stupid to check his own claims:
Infowars: Family Guy predicted Boston bombing

For those who do not want to support him by going to his page (which I absolutely respect):


Spoiler



His proof for this is a cut-up from a very recent Family Guy episode where Peter wins the Boston Marathon, and joins a terrorist cell. The clip itself is two sequences cut together where Peter is asked in an interview how he won the Boston Marathon, then it cuts to where he dials on a phone, and distant explosions are heard. What Jones do not tell you is that it is revealed afterwards in the episode that Peter won by running over all the other contestants in his car, not by bombing them. The bombs come much later, on Quahog Bridge



This sort of dishonest dumbfuckery is why I hate that lying piece of paranoid shit.


----------



## Randy

Boston Marathon Bombing Heckler | 'False Flag Staged Attack' | Mediaite

Glenn Beck: Boston Bombing Is A Reason To Buy Gold


----------



## erotophonophilia

I see 1-4 perpetuators. All male. From the ages of 21-25. Possibly all Caucasian. Possibly college students. All are spineless cowards. They'll never be anything else, so this makes them feel powerful. That's just my theory, because that's why all these disgruntled white kids, randomly shoot up places. Not Islamic extremists. 

They'd also need to know the layout, and the assailants would've had a very limited window of time. So I think, this coward, was involved with the marathon. After they do such a spineless act, they get on the Internet and read what people posted about them. So maybe we shouldn't give them any attention?


----------



## tedtan

Jakke said:


> Alex Jones is at it again...This sort of dishonest dumbfuckery is why I hate that lying piece of paranoid shit.


 
I have no clue who Alex Jones is, but from what you posted, I have to agree with you.


----------



## Jakke

tedtan said:


> I have no clue who Alex Jones is, but from what you posted, I have to agree with you.



Alex Jones

He's one of the biggest conspiracy theorists in the media, and a good friend of Dave Mustaine. One of the more powerful images of him that I have is when that fat fuck was standing with a megaphone, screaming "WE ARE NOT YOUR SLAVES" at the Bilderburgs.


----------



## groph

nothingleft09 said:


> That was me groph, and yes, the news channel actually said IED. Generally in my field of thought an IED is a simple explosive and not something sophisticated or manufactured as you said, but the war has widely broadened the use of the term for sure.



Right, an IED in a strict definition would be an explosive cobbled together with relatively "household" items and a bit of know-how, so it stands to reason that most acts of "domestic terrorism" involved an "IED" as we've defined it.

I'm just wondering whether or not, if something like this happens again, if the news will call it an IED to suggest that IED's are now a threat in America, not just in Iraq or anywhere in the Middle East that there's a US military presence. I don't mean to say that the news coverage has just broadened the definition of the word - and maybe it has, but what I'm saying is that, by using the language of the war on terror, news agencies over here will contribute even more to a sense of fear of terror attacks which will in turn aid an evolution into a really securitized state that America seems to be becoming, or a "police state" to use a more common term.

(honest question) Did they call the bomb that exploded in the first WTC attack an IED? The Unabomber, did he make what the news called "IEDs?" Maybe my point sounds kind of tangential or overanalytical but I really do think the language that news agencies use is really interesting.

And yeah, isn't Alex Jones some shit.


EDIT: And Flint, yes, of course "terrorist" is the biggest one. Interesting how there's a distinction between "domestic terrorist" and "foreign terrorist" and how terrorism is very much "what the other guy does" and not what the US and it's allies do/did. If there was another nation using drone strikes on us that killed more civilians than legitimate targets I bet we'd be pretty quick to call that terrorism. It's a matter of what side of the fence you're standing on. Strategic bombing, like what was done in WWII as part of a "total war" strategy is arguably terrorist as one of its aims is to bomb the civilian population into literal submission, forcing them to petition their government to surrender to stop the killing. If that's not "terrorist," then who gets to decide what is and isn't a terrorist act, and who is or isn't a terrorist?


----------



## Jakke

Well, from what I've heard, IED also depends on the size. The World Trade Center bomb was quite large, so it might have to do with that. The Unabomber's bombs already had a perfectly good name, namely letterbombs. There might have not been a need to name them something else.

So no, I have not heard them being refered to as IED:s.


----------



## dcoughlin1

Is it me or does Alex Jones look like the love child of Butters and Cartman.


----------



## USMarine75

Alex Jones is one of the elite conspiracy theory nuts. He's always going off about chemtrails, lizard men, 9/11, etc. If you enjoy that trash check out the Veterans Today website... it is glorious! The articles are written by wannabe intelligence experts that basically slam the Jews for causing everything from 9/11 to the Newtown shooting and Aurora. Most of the articles can be debunked with about 5 minutes of internet open source research. The best part of the articles are the forum comments below. Some seriously ill people but thoroughly enjoyable to read.


----------



## USMarine75

To definitively answer this as someone who has been on site and is familiar with this kind of stuff - these were IEDs. They were of prototypical design consistent with usage by known listed terrorist groups and of a design popularized in internet forums.


----------



## flint757

groph said:


> I'm just wondering whether or not, if something like this happens again, if the news will call it an IED to suggest that IED's are now a threat in America, not just in Iraq or anywhere in the Middle East that there's a US military presence. I don't mean to say that the news coverage has just broadened the definition of the word - and maybe it has, but what I'm saying is that, by using the language of the war on terror, news agencies over here will contribute even more to a sense of fear of terror attacks which will in turn aid an evolution into a really securitized state that America seems to be becoming, or a "police state" to use a more common term.



Well a higher state of security isn't all bad. After 9/11 we tightened up airport security. Now it is a major pain to get on a plane, but nothing has happened since because of it. I'd say the heightened security has proven successful by the mere fact that terrorism towards the US isn't happening here (not including this because we don't know who or why yet). I mean the last major event of terrorism was Libya in an easy place for it to occur comparatively.



groph said:


> EDIT: And Flint, yes, of course "terrorist" is the biggest one. Interesting how there's a distinction between "domestic terrorist" and "foreign terrorist" and how terrorism is very much "what the other guy does" and not what the US and it's allies do/did. If there was another nation using drone strikes on us that killed more civilians than legitimate targets I bet we'd be pretty quick to call that terrorism. It's a matter of what side of the fence you're standing on. Strategic bombing, like what was done in WWII as part of a "total war" strategy is arguably terrorist as one of its aims is to bomb the civilian population into literal submission, forcing them to petition their government to surrender to stop the killing. *If that's not "terrorist," then who gets to decide what is and isn't a terrorist act, and who is or isn't a terrorist?*



We do like the us vs. them, it is also why the public always wants answers like why. It won't satisfy people to know, but they insist anyways. Truth is irrational behavior cannot be rationalized. Agree with the bolded.



And tedtan, coercion is a key part to defining something as a terrorist act. Otherwise the definition for terrorism would only be the act of causing great fear which is far too broad for a word that has been overly sensationalized. It's all semantics and it wouldn't matter so much if it weren't the media doing it. They make a habit of jumping to conclusions and stretching the truth.


----------



## tedtan

flint757 said:


> And tedtan, coercion is a key part to defining something as a terrorist act.


 
If you're speaking only in terms of organized terrorist cells, then I agree. Otherwise, I respectfully disagree.

Did Ted Kaczynski's letter bombs coerce people into stopping technological and/or real estate development? Did Aum Shinrikyo's sarin gas attacks on the Tokyo subways coerce people into anything? Did Timothy McVeigh's bombing of the Alfred Murrah building in Oklahoma City coerce people into anything? Were these attacks even motivated by an intent to coerce?

No. These were pretty much nut jobs looking for revenge for some BS they were pissed about, but the acts they committed (and were convicted of) were still terrorist acts.


----------



## flint757

The definition would disagree. Coercion doesn't have to be related to the event for it to be the case. You can't rationalize irrational behavior either. If said person thought they were coercing someone, successful or not, logical or not, that is how we should be defining acts of terrorism. It's a buzz word that has become so commonplace we willingly allow it to be misused.

Ted Kaczynski is a terrorist because his intent was coercion, McVeigh was politically motivated and a poor attempt at inciting a rebellion, and Aum Shinrikyo was apparently religiously AND politically motivated. Those all fit within the definition of terrorism.

The point is terrorism is directly correlated to the motivation of an event. Without the perpetrator(s) we don't know who or why so calling it terrorism is intellectually dishonest and serves to only sensationalize an already sensational event.



> terrorism &#8194;
> noun
> 1. The use of violence and threats to intimidate or coerce, especially for political purposes.
> 
> 2. The state of fear and submission produced by terrorism or terrorization.
> 
> 3. A terroristic method of governing or of resisting a government.


----------



## Jakke

Snopes: Boston Marathon bombing rumours


Just for future references for everyone


----------



## tedtan

I understand the definition, I just disagree with it. The motivation for a crime does not change the results. This is true of murder (why would it matter that a murder was committed due to (a) revenge or (B) the color of the victim's skin - the victim is dead either way) and it's also true of terrorism. Motivation for a crime doesn't matter in my book - the results do.

Besides, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, however wrong yours may be on this topic, flint757.


----------



## Blake1970

Read what this turd had to say about it.


Barney Frank: 'No Tax Cut Would Have Helped Us Deal With This' | The Weekly Standard


----------



## Randy

What's to disagree with there...? 

Not to diminish the heroic actions of all the volunteers involved but firefighters, EMTs, etc. don't come free. The police forces that will be finding the perpetrators and prosecuting this abomination don't come free. The clean up, rebuilding and future securing of the area won't come free. He's absolutely right, Boston is lucky to have the people and volunteers it has to help them through but they're also lucky they have an infrastructure to lean on for support.

Beyond that, I don't agree with politicizing what happened and I'd prefer we all mutually agree not to "go down that road" on this. If we want to talk blues and reds, dollars and cents about this when the bill shows up, fine, but right now I don't think ANYBODY CARES.


----------



## Jakke

Ok, Björn Ulvaes (of ABBA fame) said something that I feel was meant very innocently, but which people are losing their collective shit over (which I also can understand). 

He got asked how he stayed so young, and his answer was "running is always good, unless you run the Boston Marathon". 


I should start by saying that I am of the firm belief that you can joke about anything, if the joke is funny. I could see how this joke could have been funny (and Swedish humour is often quite black, I think it goes with the weather), but it was a bit too soon. Far too soon actually.
I do however also believe that humour is a very good way of dedramatizing tragic events, and if just enough time can lapse between the event and the joke, it can be quite beneficial for society's healing.

So, I guess I have to ask the other people on the board if you agree with me? Maybe you think he should be tarred and feathered?

*EDIT* I also think that it is important that one does not make light of a tragedy, and I don't Björn was. He instead actually pointed out the severity of it, and I do believe that is key.


----------



## Randy

A little too soon, IMO. Also, the joke didn't seem to be particularly funny or smart.

Beyond that, yeah, I agree humor is generally helpful. Tact and timing makes a big difference. Too much, too soon isn't even funny and isn't helpful.

In general, I've see a lot of really calloused discussion about this over the last day. It like, just happened and already I hear people raving "WESTBORO BAPTIST CHURCH! THOSE SCUMBAGS" like, woah, we've kinda got more important stuff to talk about here. Far as we know, the guy(s) who did this are still on the loose and possible plotting/executing other attacks. There are still dozens of people clinging to life. I think the jokes and the the standard fare, alarmist or angry or "I hate all the people crying about this on facebook" shit can seriously afford to shut the fuck up for a little while.


----------



## Jakke

I think a good way to sift through the dumbfuckery around something like this is to ask oneself: "Is this person trying to be edgy?". If the answer is no, I usually let it pass. If yes, destroy them with all your might.


----------



## flint757

tedtan said:


> I understand the definition, I just disagree with it. The motivation for a crime does not change the results. This is true of murder (why would it matter that a murder was committed due to (a) revenge or (B) the color of the victim's skin - the victim is dead either way) and it's also true of terrorism. Motivation for a crime doesn't matter in my book - the results do.
> 
> Besides, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, however wrong yours may be on this topic, flint757.



touche 

It does matter though, the degree is just very circumstantial and varies case by case. I don't want to bring this off topic though so I'll drop it for now.



Hopefully they catch these assholes otherwise I fear this may not be the end of this.


----------



## MetalThrasher

All I have to say is WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Jakke said:


> Snopes: Boston Marathon bombing rumours
> 
> 
> Just for future references for everyone



This page says that the BPD twitter post about the controlled detonation "across from the library" is related to the JFK Library. My understanding is that it's actually referring to the controlled detonation of a suspicious package near the Boston Public Library (on Boylston, by Copley Sq. and the finish line). Some of my coworkers were standing outside around that time and heard a "pop" sound that they're assuming was that. My store is a mile-ish from the finish line, and the JFK Library is a few miles away.


----------



## Jakke

WarriorOfMetal said:


> This page says that the BPD twitter post about the controlled detonation "across from the library" is related to the JFK Library. My understanding is that it's actually referring to the controlled detonation of a suspicious package near the Boston Public Library (on Boylston, by Copley Sq. and the finish line). Some of my coworkers were standing outside around that time and heard a "pop" sound that they're assuming was that. My store is a mile-ish from the finish line, and the JFK Library is a few miles away.



Contact them, provide sources for your claims, and they'll change it. Snopes is dedicated to accurate information after all.


----------



## USMarine75

It didn't take long for Veteran's Today to post this despicable turd:

Boston Bombs, The Fed Goes Terminator | Veterans Today

I was hesitant to post it because I don't believe in helping popularize this kind of crap, but it's just so off the deep end I figured it is worth the chuckle. The gem is the intelligence posted in the forum comments afterwards, of course.

This is brought to you by the same newsworthy agency that brought you:

Secret Space War | Veterans Today


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Jakke said:


> Contact them, provide sources for your claims, and they'll change it. Snopes is dedicated to accurate information after all.



I saw a map showing it somewhere, now I have to find that again

EDIT: This is it:






The Boston Public Library is the building directly to the left of the medical tent.


----------



## Blake1970

Hope they are closer to catching who is responsible.

Suspect nabbed in Boston Marathon bombing | Fox News


----------



## Blake1970

^
It appears FOX News jumped the gun earlier this afternoon and nixed that headline. I wish these folks would not put up misleading information it's very frustrating.

The new headline reads...

"FBI combs crowd photos, bomb remnants in hunt for Boston Marathon bomber"


----------



## Rook

You guys seen the illuminati video yet?  I can't believe I have Facebook friends perpetuating that shit, and I thought I was choosey...

Ah well.


Also am I the only one who saw 'death toll of 3' and thought thank goodness for that? I'm still amazed it was only that, it's a huge tragedy three lives were lost, but how was it not ten times that at least?


----------



## tacotiklah

I finally sat down with a friend and watched the episode of Family Guy that Alex Jones was railing on about. 

That guy really is a fucking moron. There was a tiny portion about the boston marathon, and it was just about Peter being a dick and running people down with his car to win the event. The rest of the "terrorist" part of the plot was just about the joke that peter kept forgetting that the cell phone his terrorist friends gave him were used to detonate bombs and not make calls, and he would accidentally blow stuff up while trying to call someone on it. It had nothing to do with Boston at all. 

I swear people like to make shit up as they go along just to stir the bucket.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I saw a map showing it somewhere, now I have to find that again
> 
> EDIT: This is it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Boston Public Library is the building directly to the left of the medical tent.



Kinda cool, I emailed Snopes about this and they changed the page a couple hours or so later.


----------



## fwd0120

FBI &mdash; Photos

Pics of the suspects.


----------



## Sofos

two more of the suspect:


----------



## crg123

HOLY shit What the hell is happening to my city/ state

MIT shooting reports: college campus shut down

and 

A fucking gun fight in Watertown which is right outside of Boston. There's armored vehicles going out there right now. 

Dude this is not cool. I just saw 35 police cars drive down the street in formation to help in the fire fights.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

crg123 said:


> A fucking gun fight in Watertown which is right outside of Boston. There's armored vehicles going out there right now.



I heard that there were explosions along with the gunfights


----------



## crg123

Yea the dudes are using explosives, IED's and grenades its fucking crazy at MIT

LIVE VIDEO: 

http://livewire.wcvb.com/Event/117th_Running_of_Boston_Marathon

seems like its covering watertown right now


----------



## mcd

they have a suspect down on the ground it looks like


----------



## Xiphos68

Friend in Boston just posted this...

Praying for safety. 



> Bombs in watertown, 4 men with fully automatic rifles and grenades, 2 gas stations robbed, a cop dead, police ordered to not use their cell phones for fear of accidentally setting off more bombs.


----------



## crg123

WHAT THE FUCK. This is my friend's fucking computer chair and his wall. THAT is a bullet hole. FUCK


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

^ Holy fucking shit, dude. That is absolutely terrifying! I wish you and your friend all the best!!


----------



## Xiphos68

Woah dude!! Did this just happen?


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

crg123 said:


> WHAT THE FUCK. This is my friend's fucking computer chair and his wall. THAT is a bullet hole. FUCK



Holy shit!?


----------



## crg123

Xiphos68 said:


> Woah dude!! Did this just happen?



YES, like I can't process this. It's too much, if he was sitting there.... holy shit I don't even want to think about this.

Good thing. We found out they got one of those fuckers. "They have a guy on the ground with 50 laser pointers from their guns on him, they said if you move I'll put a bullet in you"


----------



## Xiphos68

crg123 said:


> YES, like I can't process this. It's too much, if he was sitting there.... holy shit I don't even want to think about this.
> 
> Good thing. We found out they got one of those fuckers. "They have a guy on the ground with 50 laser pointers from their guns on him, they said if you move I'll put a bullet in you"



I am sorry to hear that man. 

Praying for you and your friends safety.

Awesome! Good to hear!


----------



## Lasik124

Wow this is crazy. Crg I'm glad your friend is okay. That is beyond crazy...

I wonder if these shootings are linked to the Marathon...http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/crg123.html


----------



## incinerated_guitar

crg123 said:


> Good thing. We found out they got one of those fuckers. "They have a guy on the ground with 50 laser pointers from their guns on him, they said if you move I'll put a bullet in you"



I heard they ended up shooting him


----------



## nothingleft09

Just saw this shit on the news! Damn! Dude is laying on his face on the concrete. They said only two guys though. Love how the news can't get shit right.

crg. Dude, holy shit! That is crazy!


----------



## crg123

I hope they don't shoot them, just so they can have some prison justice. If these guys are connected to the incident on Monday then I'm sure all the Big bubba's will have a blast with them. Fucking evil pricks.


----------



## poopyalligator

Man, that picture is just chilling. I just want all of this senseless violence to be over with already.


----------



## Cynic

crg123 said:


> WHAT THE FUCK. This is my friend's fucking computer chair and his wall. THAT is a bullet hole. FUCK



Your friend's name wouldn't happen to be Andrew Kitzenberg, would it?


----------



## crg123

Yepp, he was just on the news.


----------



## mcd

holy shit crg123. Glad your friend is ok, nothing like a close call with a bullet to pucker the ole poop-shoot closed


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

On that live video feed posted earlier, one of the reporters just said that a source claims these are in fact the marathon bombers and that suspect one has been killed. Suspect two is still being pursued on foot.


----------



## toiletstand

im glad your friend is okay.

im following whats happening here: 
Watertown Shootout & Explosions At MIT In Leave 1 Police Officer Dead in (PHOTOS) | Global Grind

and on twitter here:
https://twitter.com/MichaelSkolnik


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

My best friend lives a block from ground zero of the Watertown action. I heard about it around 1:45, looked up where they were talking about, and realized how close she was, so I called her and her roommate and left voicemails. Sent a text message and posted a Facebook tag as well. Finally heard back from her by text message a bit after 2:30am, she's fine. Freaked the shit out of me, though...I was literally shaking from nervousness waiting to hear from her.


----------



## dcoughlin1

crg123 said:


> WHAT THE FUCK. This is my friend's fucking computer chair and his wall. THAT is a bullet hole. FUCK



Dude I'm glad your friend is alright. That shit is insane! 

I heard that suspect 1 was run over is that true or is that just the media getting it wrong?


----------



## Jakke

dcoughlin1 said:


> Dude I'm glad your friend is alright. That shit is insane!
> 
> I heard that suspect 1 was run over is that true or is that just the media getting it wrong?



He died of a combination of gunshot wounds and scrapnel, that's at least the latest I've heard.


----------



## Lasik124

dcoughlin1 said:


> I heard that suspect 1 was run over is that true or is that just the media getting it wrong?



Stories are always changing.Apparently the suspects were involved in a firefight. Suspect 2 managed to flee while 1 was left behind. I've heard he died from gunshot wounds, and as well heard suspect 2 actually ran him over. Perhaps by accident? Who knows. I do know that the first suspect was taken to a hospital and pronounced dead after about 15 minutes.

For other news so far I've heard they are brothers Tamerlan Tsarnaev(26 years of age, Suspect 1) and Dzhokhar Tsarnaev(19 years of age, Suspect 2 and still on the run) Both originally from Chechnya, Russia.

The manhunt they have after him is literally and utterly massive.


----------



## Jakke

Lasik124 said:


> For other news so far I've heard they are brothers Tamerlan Tsarnaev(26 years of age, Suspect 1) and Dzhokhar Tsarnaev(19 years of age, Suspect 2 and still on the run) Both originally from Chechnya, Russia.



This is interesting, as Chechnya has a long history of both nationalistic/separatistic and muslim terrorism.


----------



## dcoughlin1

They are surrounding a house after a "boom" was heard from inside


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

MBTA and cab service shut down, basically the whole city is under lockdown


----------



## Swyse

http://reddit-stream.com/comments/1co395/


----------



## oneblackened

WarriorOfMetal said:


> MBTA and cab service shut down, basically the whole city is under lockdown



So I've heard. Gonna make it difficult to get to metalfest for a lot of people.


----------



## hairychris

crg123 said:


> Yepp, he was just on the news.



He's all over the BBC's 24 hr news service.

Lucky guy, all told.


----------



## hairychris

Jakke said:


> This is interesting, as Chechnya has a long history of both nationalistic/separatistic and muslim terrorism.


True, although both were resident in the US for 10+ years. Obviously a long story somewhere.


----------



## MFB

All the media is reporting from where my work is, which has since been put on lockdown and unfortunately people can't leave because of the whole T shutdown and for obvious other reasons. Freaky part is that as of two weeks ago I used to work 8-430PM on EVERY Friday, but then when I don't shit like this goes down and it's just weird.


----------



## Riffer

This shit is nuts. My guess is that he's hiding out in the woods or maybe went underground in the sewer or something.


----------



## zappatton2

Riffer said:


> This shit is nuts. My guess is that he's hiding out in the woods or maybe went underground in the sewer or something.


 
If that's the case, I kinda find myself wishing CHUDs were real. And hungry. But in all seriousness, I hope they get this guy alive, and get some answers. And that he spends the rest of his days behind bars!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

oneblackened said:


> So I've heard. Gonna make it difficult to get to metalfest for a lot of people.



I already had one person ask if i was going and could help him with transportation


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

The odds of this guy coming out alive are slim. Whether the conspiracy theorists are right and this is setup for the government to invade our privacy even more or whether he decides to blow himself up/shoot himself, the odds of this guy coming out have never been high.


----------



## flint757

A conspiracy theory involving this incident is just ludicrous.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

They always are


----------



## Konfyouzd

"Incompetence and coincidence are often more likey than conspiracy..."


----------



## skeels

My thoughts are that perhaps these kids were working for/encouraged by someone and if they are dead we will never know who. I don't think the police have anything to do with it, like their father stated, but if anyone egged them on or told them to do it...

I doubt they were supplied with anyhting, materials or information.. They actually seemed like they weren't very good bomb builders, which is something we can be thankful for... I guess...


----------



## dcoughlin1

This is one that's been floating around on every social media site I have.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I feel as though that could be taken as a derailment, home skillet...


----------



## Jakke

Konfyouzd said:


> "Incompetence and coincidence are often more likey than conspiracy..."


 
Hanlon's Razor: Never attribute to malice what can be equally attributed to stupidity


----------



## skeels

Konfyouzd said:


> I feel as though that could be taken as a derailment, home skillet...


 
Well, conspiracy was mentioned, although I don't think CNN had these guys set off bombs so that they could confuse and distract the nation while CISPA was passed- whatever the hell that is.

Also , I think that as a nation, America's natural state is confused and distracted.

ED: looked up CISPA. Ya that wouldn't have passed if people had been watching C-SPAN instead.


----------



## dcoughlin1

I don't think that the government would do some thing like this just to pass a bill. I feel like people just look at stuff like this and think the government is using it for their own agenda because for some people it's a lot easier to believe that than a civilian(s) doing something like this for their own reasons.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Ppl said the same about 9/11 and GW trying to enhance his powers... Ppl will say anything when they have no tangible answers... And I'm going to stop that right there before I open another can of worms...


----------



## skeels

dcoughlin1 said:


> I don't think that the government would do some thing like this just to pass a bill. I feel like people just look at stuff like this and think the government is using it for their own agenda because for some people it's a lot easier to believe that than a civilian(s) doing something like this for their own reasons.


 


Konfyouzd said:


> Ppl said the same about 9/11 and GW trying to enhance his powers... Ppl will say anything when they have no tangible answers... And I'm going to stop that right there before I open another can of worms...


 
Agreed, and then some. Truthfully, I don't think the gov't NEEDS to do anything like that to pass a bill. 

Now, to knock down a couple skyscrapers....

Also, mmmmmm.... worms....


----------



## Watty

Konfyouzd said:


> Ppl said the same about 9/11 and GW trying to enhance his powers... Ppl will say anything when they have no tangible answers... And I'm going to stop that right there before I open another can of worms...



Don't worry...Beck went ahead and opened his mouth to voice his "opinion." Him and all the other folks on the right have been hammering mis-information into their viewership; video from Cruz trying to hang onto the 'Saudi Suspect Coverup in hearings was hilarious.' Worst was, of course, Alex Jones, claiming his "heart [went] out to victims" while saying the government killed them in an effort to do....something malicious. I know it's a slippery slope, but I'd be okay with giving up some freedom of speech if it meant sorry sacks of S*^& like him weren't allowed to spew such nonsense. New flash; of course the government lies to us. When your population is full of people who believe that the earth is 6000 years old and Jesus is coming to save us from the gays, the truth could be seen as detrimental.

All that aside from the resulting Republican logic insofar as immigration is concerned:

Guns killing thousands? Can't even have the conversation about background checks.
Immigrants killing 3 people? LOCK THE BORDERS AND FORGET IMMIGRATION REFORM! THEY'RE ALL OUT TO GET US.


----------



## crg123

2nd guy is pinned in a building

NECN Live Event Channel - live streaming video powered by Livestream

I think he's cornered so they'll prolly get him. He's shooting a high caliber shot gun at them or using explosives they said.


----------



## MFB

They had snipers out earlier so this would be another good opportunity to use them provided there's a line of sight. Got word earlier that they let my work out after a 17-hour lock down and had their cars for bombs while they were leaving. Hopefully we'll be back open tomorrow and can move past this.


----------



## crg123

HAHAHHAHAHAH he's fighting them on a fucking boat. The back yard of a house has a boat and he's fighting them on that. Idk this is a bit of comic relief for me. He thinks he's a pirate now. Can't wait for them to get this SOB. How stupid can you be, he trapped himself in there. Thank god he's so dumb.

Edit: It's over, he's in custody!


----------



## Chickenhawk

He's been caught, and is in an ambulance on the way to the hospital.


----------



## mcd

Chickenhawk said:


> He's been caught, and is in an ambulance on the way to the hospital.



and that's the last we will hear of him


----------



## crg123

https://vine.co/v/bU6YvrOvnvx

HAHA Funny Man hunt moment


----------



## Galius

Hopefully some good information comes to light.

On a side note, am I the only one to notice nonconformity being the cool new trend?? I mean it can be OK to not believe EVERYTHING you hear to a point, but ive been watching these evolving conspiracies these people have been spewing off at the mouth about only to backtrack and reformulate again and again as things unfold. You would think that after doing that so many times you would feel stupid and give up for trying to convince everyone that youre right about the government being behind it. I say this because these are the same people I watch do the same thing with ANYTHING thats going on in the US and twist anything they can as it goes to be the cool guy saying "its a lie!"


----------



## crg123

Seriously man, the lies and the distrust of the police was at a disgusting level throughout this case. Boston's police departments, the FBI and everyone else who brought this asshole to justice, you have done an amazing job. We're celebrating in Boston now, but remembering or loses and those who are suffering tonight.


----------



## synrgy

Quoting a friend who said it so much better than I could have:



> I hope he cooperates, gives all the information he has, gets a speedy and fair trial, goes unharmed the whole time, then gets life in prison and forgotten about. Beating these guys, the shit at Gitmo, Abu Ghraib, etc are a large part of the reason these whackjobs do shit like this.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Posted by Chris on MG.org, the moment of the actual capture. Unsure of original source. EDIT: source is Reddit


----------



## Watty

Looks like he got some of what was coming...


----------



## engage757

Anybody see the bill that was passed while we were staring at out screens for info on this pathetic killer of children?


----------



## MikeH

I mean, I have my own beliefs on the conspiracy theories of times past that I won't get into. But there is no doubt about what is happening here. The dudes took off after the bombings, and were literally throwing bombs at the FBI. If you are innocent, you don't retaliate in that manner. You simply turn yourselves in and explain the situation. These guys were obviously the criminals.


----------



## MFB

engage757 said:


> Anybody see the bill that was passed while we were staring at out screens for info on this pathetic killer of children?



Yeah, it's almost as if someone posted it on the page right before this one!


----------



## engage757

Watty said:


> Don't worry...Beck went ahead and opened his mouth to voice his "opinion." Him and all the other folks on the right have been hammering mis-information into their viewership; video from Cruz trying to hang onto the 'Saudi Suspect Coverup in hearings was hilarious.' Worst was, of course, Alex Jones, claiming his "heart [went] out to victims" while saying the government killed them in an effort to do....something malicious. I know it's a slippery slope, but I'd be okay with giving up some freedom of speech if it meant sorry sacks of S*^& like him weren't allowed to spew such nonsense. New flash; of course the government lies to us. When your population is full of people who believe that the earth is 6000 years old and Jesus is coming to save us from the gays, the truth could be seen as detrimental.
> 
> All that aside from the resulting Republican logic insofar as immigration is concerned:
> 
> Guns killing thousands? Can't even have the conversation about background checks.
> Immigrants killing 3 people? LOCK THE BORDERS AND FORGET IMMIGRATION REFORM! THEY'RE ALL OUT TO GET US.





I agree with the first part, but immigrants are killing more than 3 people and they really are (illegal immigrants at least) a problem in this country without a doubt. Did you mean these SPECIFIC immigrants? Guess so.


----------



## MikeH

Obviously he was referring to this situation specifically, considering the repercussions.


----------



## flint757

And his main point is how quick the right is willing to jump on immigration on any and all incidents that occur whereas something happens involving guns and they pull the "Woah lets not go there" speech every time.


----------



## dcoughlin1

My reaction when I heard he was captured


----------



## nothingleft09

In the guns and Immigration thing tons of arguments can be made. But look at it this way. Without either one... There would not be a United States. Immigrants with guns fought the Revolutionary War that freed the colonies from England and those same immigrants with guns formed the United States. Unless you are native American, you're an Immigrant, plain and simple.


----------



## Watty

engage757 said:


> I agree with the first part, but immigrants are killing more than 3 people and they really are (illegal immigrants at least) a problem in this country without a doubt. Did you mean these SPECIFIC immigrants? Guess so.



If you guess so, why bother saying something contrary to what I was referring to?



flint757 said:


> And his main point is how quick the right is willing to jump on immigration on any and all incidents that occur whereas something happens involving guns and they pull the "Woah lets not go there" speech every time.



Exactly, immigration has ALWAYS been a point of contention for them, and even in this tragedy, they saw fit to bring it up as the next "logical" step. Hypocritical given they won't even budge on more background checks, which is the next logical step for the prevention of gun violence....



nothingleft09 said:


> In the guns and Immigration thing tons of arguments can be made. But look at it this way. Without either one... There would not be a United States. Immigrants with guns fought the Revolutionary War that freed the colonies from England and those same immigrants with guns formed the United States. Unless you are native American, you're an Immigrant, plain and simple.



While you're right on point of facts, neither of your assertions have much to do with the discussion at hand? The reason the right is fighting so hard on guns is because they believe giving in on this issue might lead to other restrictions of our constitutionally established freedoms. Because we all know that once the guns are "gone" (which isn't part of the proposed legislation), the brainwashed soldiers under Obama's sole control will take us all to concentration camps and force us to...well, I don't even think they've thought that far ahead into their fantastical haze....Being that immigration has no bearing as it's not really a facet of our founding documents, they see it as a means to try and hold onto the old-white-men's-club that they feel comfortable with. Change is something they're unwilling to accept, even if they have to let innocent children die to do it.

Needlessly harsh and out of context? Yep, just like every goddamn segment on Faux News...well, except for the fact that it's true.


----------



## nothingleft09

I have a lot of thoughts on the gun control bullshit. But that's for another thread. lol


----------



## Watty

nothingleft09 said:


> I have a lot of thoughts on the gun control bullshit. But that's for another thread. lol



Pretty sure there is one. Point is, the tragedy is being used as a political stunt; shameful to the utmost.


----------



## nothingleft09

Yeah but I agree on that. That's exactly what it will be turned into. This is a reason for this or that. A tragedy will turn into a political agenda. 

As for the factual part of it I brought up, it is relevant. If anyone wants to blame a tragedy on immigrants, fine. The point is every single person here's family at one point were immigrants. They have to realize they can't have their cake and it eat it too. How can a single republican bitch about either and not realize this country was founded on both? Douchebag politicians are now going to take the senseless murder of people and turn it into a reason to push whatever agenda they have that it will be relevant to in even the slightest way, also a historical fact in this country.


----------



## engage757

Yeah, it came off wrong. Immigration is a big issue but you made your point.


----------



## flint757

The Sandy Hook shooter and the Aurora shooter weren't recent immigrants if my memory serves. To say immigration is a problem because of this particular incident is cherry picking. You don't have to be a new resident to be a terrible person.


----------



## mcd

Immigrant or not, Sandy Hook, Aura, and Boston were done by evil men. The debate over gun control and immigration are so redundant and exhausting.

I like guns, I shoot them, my job revolves around them.
I have zero problem with foreign nationals becoming citizens. Just do it the right way, there are laws that are in place to become a citizen.



Watty said:


> I know it's a slippery slope, but I'd be okay with giving up some freedom of speech if it meant sorry sacks of S*^& like him weren't allowed to spew such nonsense.



Enjoy that then, there is no foreseeable reason why I would ever willingly give up my rights. Remember there is a freedom of speech, but no right to be heard. You don't have to listen to them if you don't wanna.


----------



## Watty

mcd said:


> Enjoy that then, there is no foreseeable reason why I would ever willingly give up my rights. Remember there is a freedom of speech, but no right to be heard. You don't have to listen to them if you don't wanna.



Completely fair point, but simply knowing that they exist and are taking advantage of weak-minded people makes me sick.


----------



## engage757

did you guys see this?

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Galius

Im sure I would say the same thing if it were my family and didnt want to belive it. Its still hard to say but I think its unlikely.


----------



## Watty

The conspiracy nuts sure are going to love this...


----------



## engage757

Watty said:


> The conspiracy nuts sure are going to love this...



I am "naturally cynical" too bro, but if you don't see the misdirection that is going on here, in Newtown, with 9/11 etc I don't know what to tell you. Our government is notorious for pulling Kansas City Shuffles (so to speak).

Try being naturally cynical of our government, because accepting this at face value is exactly what they want.

This government is scary. Downright scary.


----------



## engage757

Just like Obama signing the bill on last New Years Eve. While we are watching a fucking ball drop.

And passing this conveniently while we are watching an expendable Russian kid who just made a pointless, motiveless attack on Boston. 
US House of Representatives passes CISPA cybersecurity bill ? RT USA

Don't tell me our government is trustworthy and doesn't use misdirection. They have been doing it for years. EVEN BEFORE Kennedy and Vietnam.


----------



## nikt




----------



## Watty

engage757 said:


> I am "naturally cynical" too bro, but if you don't see the misdirection that is going on here, in Newtown, with 9/11 etc I don't know what to tell you. Our government is notorious for pulling Kansas City Shuffles (so to speak).
> 
> Try being naturally cynical of our government, because accepting this at face value is exactly what they want.
> 
> This government is scary. Downright scary.





engage757 said:


> Just like Obama signing the bill on last New Years Eve. While we are watching a fucking ball drop.
> 
> And passing this conveniently while we are watching an expendable Russian kid who just made a pointless, motiveless attack on Boston.
> US House of Representatives passes CISPA cybersecurity bill ? RT USA
> 
> Don't tell me our government is trustworthy and doesn't use misdirection. They have been doing it for years. EVEN BEFORE Kennedy and Vietnam.



Read what I already posted man; but to reiterate:

1) No S*&^ Sherlock.
2) Of course the government lies to us; 85% (+) of our population couldn't handle the truth with any sort of responsibility. And, even if they could, transparency in every context would bog things down infinitely more than they are currently.
3) Ironically enough, most of those people are the ones who vote to keep the "politicians" in office...thus helping the process along. (i.e. voting to keep the pro-NRA guys in office, despite them going against the wishes of 90% of the population on the latest gun legislation).
4) Our founding documents were drafted to govern a nation less than 0.5% of its current size; obviously there's going to be some behind the scenes work done to keep things moving. Whether you want to believe it's all to keep the "sheeple" blind is up to you.

These points (and more) really don't bother me, and honestly, I don't see why they bother anyone else. Don't like what America is becoming? Tough; you can move elsewhere. Op, wait...we're still the best place in the world to live hands down, at least insofar as ease of general 'living' is concerned; see the picture above for a stark reminder of that fact. The world is changing and we have to change with it. Gone are the days of the white picket fence and a day of rest for everyone on Sunday...and they aren't coming back. I realize this might sound odd to some folks who are distrustful of the government, but I don't really care. Want to have it out, PM me as this is getting to be a bit off topic.

Edit: It's not the government that's so scary, it's the people they're trying to cater to. The gun-toting, bible-thumping, IQ-missing crowd is holding us back and until that changes, our country is going to be in the shitter.


----------



## engage757

Watty said:


> Read what I already posted man; but to reiterate:
> 
> 1) No S*&^ Sherlock.
> 2) Of course the government lies to us; 85% (+) of our population couldn't handle the truth with any sort of responsibility. And, even if they could, transparency in every context would bog things down infinitely more than they are currently.
> 3) Ironically enough, most of those people are the ones who vote to keep the "politicians" in office...thus helping the process along. (i.e. voting to keep the pro-NRA guys in office, despite them going against the wishes of 90% of the population on the latest gun legislation).
> 4) Our founding documents were drafted to govern a nation less than 0.5% of its current size; obviously there's going to be some behind the scenes work done to keep things moving. Whether you want to believe it's all to keep the "sheeple" blind is up to you.
> 
> These points (and more) really don't bother me, and honestly, I don't see why they bother anyone else. Don't like what America is becoming? Tough; you can move elsewhere. Op, wait...we're still the best place in the world to live hands down, at least insofar as ease of general 'living' is concerned; see the picture above for a stark reminder of that fact. The world is changing and we have to change with it. Gone are the days of the white picket fence and a day of rest for everyone on Sunday...and they aren't coming back. I realize this might sound odd to some folks who are distrustful of the government, but I don't really care. Want to have it out, PM me as this is getting to be a bit off topic.
> 
> Edit: It's not the government that's so scary, it's the people they're trying to cater to. The gun-toting, bible-thumping, IQ-missing crowd is holding us back and until that changes, our country is going to be in the shitter.




90% of the POLLED population.  That doesn't mean ANYTHING. 1000 liberal people in one place being polled?  Don't kid yourself, this country is not in favor of gun control from the majority. NRA reported 100k new memberships in the last 2 months ALONE. Close to five million NRA members and climbing strong. According to the BATF there were more than 3.1 million National Firearms Act-registered weapons in the U.S. as of March 2012. That includes more than 488,000 machine guns and more than 2 million &#8220;destructive devices&#8221; such as grenades. 320 MILLION weapons/firearms estimated in the United States alone. 270 million registered weapons held by civilians. That's almost 90% of our population as gun owners. These people aren't going to give up their freedoms and Constitutional rights easily, and I guarantee you those numbers are fabricated. 90% of the country would NOT stand for giving up protected rights.

You should know by now that bro, this country is using these events as catalysts for more government control. America is NOT EVEN CLOSE to the best place to live anymore. Our literacy, employment, etc are WAY down the list. Maybe "ease of general living", but I don't even think that is accurate. We have this backass idea of a propaganda infused "freedom", when it is common knowledge that this country is not even close to what it used to be or should be. 
If you think we are catering to "Bible thumpers" and "Gun-toters", I would say you need to do some research. Religion doesn't need to be brought into this, but the Christian front has taken plenty of hits from our government, and the powers that be have made no bones about it, same with guns. Not to mention, we are a government set up to give a voice to ALL people. Not just Atheists and peace activists. If you love America so much, you should do some reading into the original documents and ideals of our brilliant fore-fathers. Size of the country? Sure, but the basic truths are self-evident, and remain no matter what the size of the country is.

Your civil liberties are being stolen while a facade inspiring patriotism and fear is being thrown out to cover it up. "QUICK take my rights while I am not looking and do it to protect me from these nuts like in Boston!"

America is in a downward spiral, in MANY more ways than one. And you don't have to argue with me, just check out Warren Buffett and other brilliant men who have publicly stated there is about to be a problem soon.

This Boston thing was motiveless, these guys weren't radical right or left. They weren't radical Muslims, they didn't give a shit about animal rights or anything else. But it sure did a great job of covering up what was really happening while our nation was "locked down", patriotic and in mourning for this horrific event.

And to the neg rep guy, these guys were raised in the USA! I am Lebanese, but I was raised here, you don't see me blowing things up, and I know PLENTY of Muslims that wouldn't hurt a fly.


----------



## engage757

flint757 said:


> The Sandy Hook shooter and the Aurora shooter weren't recent immigrants if my memory serves. To say immigration is a problem because of this particular incident is cherry picking. You don't have to be a new resident to be a terrible person.



Yeah, I just misunderstood him. I thought he meant immigration in general, I agreed with him up above your post there.


----------



## Watty

A lot there to respond to, and slightly off topic to boot, might shoot a PM sometime to reply.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Watty said:


> A lot there to respond to, and slightly off topic to boot, might shoot a PM sometime to reply.



Start a new thread plox because this conversation is interesting.


----------



## engage757

Watty said:


> A lot there to respond to, and slightly off topic to boot, might shoot a PM sometime to reply.



word bro, you are right. we are getting a bit off topic.


----------



## flint757

engage757 said:


> Your civil liberties are being stolen while a facade inspiring patriotism and fear is being thrown out to cover it up. "QUICK take my rights while I am not looking and do it to protect me from these nuts like in Boston!"
> 
> This Boston thing was motiveless, these guys weren't radical right or left. They weren't radical Muslims, they didn't give a shit about animal rights or anything else. But it sure did a great job of covering up what was really happening while our nation was "locked down", patriotic and in mourning for this horrific event.



For the 30th time it has not been 'passed' in the way you are saying it at least. It made it through house, but it still has to go through senate where it is actually an unpopular bill.

Also, I've been getting emails about CISPA long before this tragedy and it is far from being passed at this point so if the massacre really was a smokescreen it was poorly executed. When people don't like something that is going on with the government there is always something going on to turn it into a conspiracy, but the truth is 9/10 it is probably a coincidence and nothing more.

All these politicians care about is getting reelected so lets say it made it through and became law. They'd still face repercussions at the polls so this conspiracy theory is just beyond retarded.


----------



## Jakke

Something interesting occured to me... Has anyone else noticed how the war on terror has been effective in at least one way?

- Namely that it has shattered the earlier model of larger, organized terrorist cells. Now we instead get these grassrots terrorists, such as Abdulwahab (Sweden's first suicide bomber, who managed to kill no one but himself), and Breivik.


----------



## mcd

Watty said:


> 2) Of course the government lies to us; 85% (+) of our population couldn't handle the truth with any sort of responsibility. And, even if they could, transparency in every context would bog things down infinitely more than they are currently.



The statement is mildly depressing that you feel this way, and on the other hand super arrogant. You don't people enough credit, and pretty much insinuated that you're in some elite <15% of the world that can handle the truth.

Maybe the reason transparency would "bog" things down is because, they shouldn't be doing it anyways?


----------



## Watty

mcd said:


> The statement is mildly depressing that you feel this way, and on the other hand super arrogant. You don't people enough credit, and pretty much insinuated that you're in some elite <15% of the world that can handle the truth.



There are a whole bunch of people that don't deserve even the credit we do give them outside of the context of this discussion. Is it cynical and pessimistic? Yes. Is it realistic? Pretty much. The fact that we still have elected officials that believe "embryology and evolution are lies straight from the pit of hell" shows just one side of this the multi-faceted representation of the truth. And the 15% was not of the world, only of our lagging country, as Engage pointed out earlier. 



mcd said:


> Maybe the reason transparency would "bog" things down is because, they shouldn't be doing it anyways?



Meaning if we saw and had to vote on every decision made, nothing would get done. I used to work for a government agency, and even what limited, out of date info I saw made that fact abundantly clear. Our system is broken and the people that can fix it are focused on things that don't matter unless considered from a limited and counterproductive state of mind.


----------



## Watty

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Start a new thread plox because this conversation is interesting.



Sounds like a plan; though it'll be a bit...on a business trip with no laptop. 

Thanks for the interest...


----------



## potatohead

Watty said:


> The gun-toting, bible-thumping, IQ-missing


 
Love it. 

I was talking to my wife about this yesterday. Everyone with a brain knows that in a couple generations, things will be very different in the US. You have to let all these dinosaurs die off.


----------



## Watty

potatohead said:


> Love it.
> 
> I was talking to my wife about this yesterday. Everyone with a brain knows that in a couple generations, things will be very different in the US. You have to let all these dinosaurs die off.



Amen.


----------



## mcd

Watty said:


> Meaning if we saw and had to vote on every decision made, nothing would get done. I used to work for a government agency, and even what limited, out of date info I saw made that fact abundantly clear.


 
We are not a democracy we are a republic. We elect officials to vote in our best interest (theoretically.) I speak of the transparency of these laws and bills that are passed in private nowadays.



Watty said:


> Edit: It's not the government that's so scary, it's the people they're trying to cater to. The gun-toting, bible-thumping, IQ-missing crowd is holding us back and until that changes, our country is going to be in the shitter.




Man, Im not trying to flame you at all and I feel we agree on 90% of whats wrong with the country. The differences is our approach to fix it.

I am a gun-toter. NOT at all a bible thumper, and Im of average intelligence, I think. I agree that a very conservative right is a huge problem in our country.

However, I feel that an over compensating left is just as bad. I think a big problem in our country is the throw money at it attitude a lot of left leaners have. Welfare is a failure, for example. 

And in reply to the way you feel about the intelligence of people, its way better than you think brother. I have seen the absolute worst humanity has to offer, and the very best it has to offer. The better end always outweighs the bad, gotta have a little faith in humanity bro.


----------



## Semichastny

Please excuse my ignorance of extremist Muslim culture. I merely heard two people arguing over this and found myself curious as to what our enlightened friends here at SS.org would think. 

Dzhokhar Tsarnaev was said to have gone out and partied after the bombings. Do you think this was a reflecting of his assimilation into American culture and young age, Was it an Americanized version of extremist celebration after a 'successful' attack, or was it something else? Is this question legitimate to you?


----------



## MikeH

It more so just seems like a diversion. I mean, if you execute a very devious plot, you don't start acting shady and standoffish if you want to avoid any suspicion. I'm sure he just wanted to keep from being loud about it and carried on with his typical doings. Either that, or he felt as though it was a success on his part, and he didn't think he was going to get caught. I doubt it was any sort of delve into a bigger philosophical meaning.


----------



## engage757

Semichastny said:


> Please excuse my ignorance of extremist Muslim culture. I merely heard two people arguing over this and found myself curious as to what our enlightened friends here at SS.org would think.
> 
> Dzhokhar Tsarnaev was said to have gone out and partied after the bombings. Do you think this was a reflecting of his assimilation into American culture and young age, Was it an Americanized version of extremist celebration after a 'successful' attack, or was it something else? Is this question legitimate to you?



I mean, I am sure they will scream Taqiyya at the top of their lungs, but he was already done with his mission, and back out partying with Americans that he despised. Doesn't make much sense. They may try to say he is a Jihadist, and he may even believe it, but he was just a lunatic in the end.


----------



## User Name




----------



## estabon37

Watty said:


> Don't like what America is becoming? Tough; you can move elsewhere. Op, wait...we're still the best place in the world to live hands down, at least insofar as ease of general 'living' is concerned; see the picture above for a stark reminder of that fact. The world is changing and we have to change with it. Gone are the days of the white picket fence and a day of rest for everyone on Sunday...and they aren't coming back.



I realise that this specific section isn't necessarily in line with most of what you've been saying in this thread recently (and it's a couple of days old now), but it stuck in my head. Every year there's a list of the best cities in the world to live in for 'general ease of living', and every year it's topped by cities in Canada, Australia and Western Europe. I'm pretty sure white picket fences and unlocked doors still abound in many cities and smaller towns in the US, as they do in Australia. And on top of that, your claim that a certain style of life can't come back is kind of rebuffed by looking back at the last couple of hundred years of Western society and seeing a cycle of conservatism / liberalism that started before the industrial revolution and has seen three waves of feminism, two world wars, widespread drops in disease and poverty (still a long way to go), fundamentalism (the current Islamic wave only started after WWII) ... It all changes all the time.

It's such a shame to see someone who is so passionate, clearly intelligent, and obviously engaged with society and the world make as many sweepingly depressing claims as you have and state that it's 'realistic' as opposed to 'cynical'. Change can and will happen, and anybody can be a part of it. Am I being optimistic or unrealistic?


----------



## Jakke

Czech... Chechen... Eh, close enough.

Public Shaming: Chechnya

I should also add that Czechoslovakia has not existed as a state since -92, so nuking it would bring up some serious metaphysical and existential questions.


----------



## JPMike

Warning!! Visit link in your own responsibility.

*MOD EDIT: WARNING! GORE*
Boston Truth Revealed - Imgur

this shit is weird.


----------



## Jakke

JPMike said:


> Boston Truth Revealed - Imgur
> 
> this shit is weird.



Man, might want to include a warning on that one


----------



## JPMike

Jakke said:


> Man, might want to include a warning on that one



I am sorry.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

Semichastny said:


> Dzhokhar Tsarnaev was said to have gone out and partied after the bombings. Do you think this was a reflecting of his assimilation into American culture and young age, Was it an Americanized version of extremist celebration after a 'successful' attack, or was it something else? Is this question legitimate to you?



In my opinion, from what we know, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev doesn't seem to be a radicalised follower of Islam. I would suggest that although Tamerlan has been portrayed and perhaps proven to be a radical, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev's actions were possibly a sick way of gaining attention to the plight of Afghan and Iraqi civilians, driven by a hatred for the American government. I'm merely speculating, but I do feel that until the full story comes out, the media need to be careful how much emphasis they put on 'extremism' being the motive. It breeds hatred against Islam on the whole and doesn't acknowledge that actually there could be another motive, using religion as a justification.


----------



## Jakke

JPMike said:


> I am sorry.



No problems man, just a heads-up


----------



## flint757

JPMike said:


> Warning!! Visit link in your own responsibility.
> 
> *MOD EDIT: WARNING! GORE*
> Boston Truth Revealed - Imgur
> 
> this shit is weird.



There are some interesting points, but about half is BS and that half raises flags about the validity of the other half. Also, it's hard to take someone seriously when they use memes to prove/make a point.

If Seal teams were definitely on scene I doubt they'd be wearing hats with their logo on it too.  And these people did a lot of damage so I'm not shocked by the outlandish manhunt. I love how they point to a random guy in a photo with nothing that would identify him as a fed and say "Why is this fed tracking him?". Then they show the Donna photo which has been proven false if I'm not mistaken (like the 8 year old NOT from Sandy Hook). I think the most disgusting part about that conspiracy is that it indirectly insinuates that the Sandy Hook massacre was also a conspiracy. What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## Jakke

There has been reports that the National Guard were on the scene, so it might have been them. It makes much more sense that a military outfit there as observers would wear casual uniform, rather than the ZOMG SECRET CONSPIRACY FALSE-FLAG OPERATIVES would be stupid enough to not wear proper clothes.


----------



## MF_Kitten

User Name said:


>



Yeah, last time that happened two deeply religious brothers went on a killing streak that left Boston littered with dead bodies. Not sure how that whole comparison really works out...


----------



## Randy

Just looks like a couple of meathead, paramilitary fanboys. 

Hey look:

Craft Gear Store

You can be a mercenary too!

Checkout this elite, black ops expert:


----------



## Jakke

I'm totes a para


----------



## Chickenhawk

I questioned why Craft International was there (before 4chan picked it up and made it a ZOMG FALSE FLAG thing). It was worth looking into, considering their usual activities. They don't do security for things like this...usually.

But, I put it to rest in my mind fairly quickly. They're staffed by Veterans of some pretty no-bullshit level Special Operations units...guys that sure as fuck wouldn't blow up a bunch of civilians for some half-assed political gain, like the wackjobs and neckbeards are insinuating. 

Maybe business is slowing down. I'm sure it is, with Iraq pretty much over, and the contracts in Afghan being shuffled around to bigger companies that'll go pretty far out of their way to please the issuing agency. So they needed a quick contract to keep guys employed. Makes sense to me.

I'm not usually the first person to believe the official statement regarding any major event, but I don't doubt that the Tsarnaev brothers did this. My skepticism has been directed towards Abdul Rahman Ali Alharbi, why nobody will talk about him, and why was he _immediately_ a 'person of interest', then everybody shut up about him and they tried to shoo him off back to Saudi...all the while he's been living in Boston, with a student visa to study in Ohio, and the FBI has been keeping tabs on him...and allowing him to go against the stipulations of his visa.

But, it might be paranoia, or tinfoil-hatery, I dunno. I'd like to hear more about him, though. And I'd _love_ to know more about what the FBI had been doing with the Tsarnaev brothers in the past couple of years.

tl;dr I don't trust what the FBI says. I never have. Learned a hard lesson about acronym agencies when I was in Iraq: They lie their fucking asses off...all the time...for no goddamned reason.

EDIT:

Has anybody ever proved that the picture of the older brother in the hospital (dead) is real? It looks fake as hell (at least the giant gash in his side), and seems ridiculous considering one of the 'official' statements is that they had him strip naked before detaining him...and he walked under his own power while in cuffs (just like the picture above it shows).

Too much wrong information. Social media and the internet can be extremely helpful things...but photoshop and the hordes of jackasses on 4chan and Reddit are very effective in misleading people.


----------



## Overtone

*why nobody will talk about him
-the story has moved past the point of possible suspects and into 1 dead and one captured suspect. 
*why was he _immediately_ a 'person of interest', 
-he's from Saudi Arabia and a Muslim
*then everybody shut up about him 
-police cleared up that he was not in custody and not a suspect. meanwhile they already have the backlash of wrongfully fingering 2 other young, tan, Muslim Arabs. 
*and they tried to shoo him off back to Saudi...all the while he's been living in Boston, with a student visa to study in Ohio, and the FBI has been keeping tabs on him...and allowing him to go against the stipulations of his visa.
-all speculation... no definitive proof anybody has attempted to deport him and Beck gave zero proof that his file actually contained those codes he mentioned. He could have transferred colleges. He could also have an apt. in Boston because he is rich and has friends/family in that area... those kind of people tend to have their own place anywhere they might frequently go. 

strange circumstances perhaps but I put the burden on YOU to say what wrong this person has done and why he should be suspected. Perhaps you have reason to be suspicious of how he was treated, but why are you suspicious of him?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Overtone said:


> strange circumstances perhaps but I put the burden on YOU to say what wrong this person has done and why he should be suspected. Perhaps you have reason to be suspicious of how he was treated, but why are you suspicious of him?



How many foreign nationals were at the marathon?


----------



## Overtone

Hundreds if not thousands. Your point? If you are confident it was the brothers in the news then how does this guy fit in?


----------



## JPMike

Guys to make myself clear, I am not defending anyone or anything, I just post what I found on the net. That is all, I just want serenity and peace in the world.


----------



## Overtone

That was my first reaction to all this too... it made me stop for a moment and "Imagine" (yes that song came on the radio) what peace really means. It is something we don't dream of nearly enough.


----------



## Chickenhawk

EDIT: I was being shitty. Nevermind.





Overtone said:


> it made me stop for a moment and "Imagine" (yes that song came on the radio)



 Great song, btw.


----------



## crg123

Chickenhawk said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Has anybody ever proved that the picture of the older brother in the hospital (dead) is real? It looks fake as hell (at least the giant gash in his side), and seems ridiculous considering one of the 'official' statements is that they had him strip naked before detaining him...and he walked under his own power while in cuffs (just like the picture above it shows).



That's a surgery they performed on him to try and operate on him. I'm not sure what its called but its when they take a huge clamp and open the rib cage to operate. His lungs were filling with blood when he died if I remember correctly. The reason the gash looks like that is because he wasn't sewn back up and he has entered rigamortis.

Btw I'm not too excited about people calling this a conspiracy. I grew up a few towns over from Newtown and I live in Boston. I know people who died or were injured or otherwise effected by these tragedies. People seem to think Big brother's out to dup everyone, calling those who think otherwise sheep. It seems to me the "sheep" are those of your who lack any faith in your goverment and believe they're out to get you because of reddit posts and youtube videos. Seeing one thing that brings the situation into question and then running towards the belief that it must be a fabricated event. It's interesting to question but there are people actually denying these people were kidded or injured and it makes me sick. There's a website that tries to disprove that the man who suffered a dual leg lose was faking it. It's fucking sick.

I understand some doubt in some of the events but to believe its all a "setup to install a totalitarian nazi fascist communist Marxist government" is ridiculous guys. It always makes me laugh when people say stuff like that especially since Nazi's sought out the JEWISH communists (since don't for Karl Marx was a Jewish man) and killed them. The Nazi's may have called themselves the National Socialist Party, but they were in fact fascists. They're opposing ideologies. 

I have a lot more to say about this madness but I feel that our thought should be with the victims of both tragedies and not trying to disprove their suffering.


----------



## User Name

MF_Kitten said:


> Yeah, last time that happened two deeply religious brothers went on a killing streak that left Boston littered with dead bodies. Not sure how that whole comparison really works out...


yes, because that post was serious.


----------



## MF_Kitten

User Name said:


> yes, because that post was serious.



yes, because my post was serious.


----------



## hairychris

OK, plot has been lost here.

Bomber has been charged with "Using Weapons of Mass Destruction"....

Dzhokhar Tsarnaev charged over Boston bombing 

The legal shark has officially been jumped.

Home made (and, ultimately pretty shit) bombs are not nice, and I have utmost sympathy for the victims but *since when, under any circumstances, has a fucking pressure cooker been a WMD?

*If this stands then you USers are fucked, good and proper. Think about the implications. I dare you.


----------



## mcd

hairychris said:


> OK, plot has been lost here.
> 
> Bomber has been charged with "Using Weapons of Mass Destruction"....
> 
> Dzhokhar Tsarnaev charged over Boston bombing.
> 
> The legal shark has officially been jumped.
> 
> Home made (and, ultimately pretty shit) bombs are not nice, and I have utmost sympathy for the victims but *since when, under any circumstances, has a fucking pressure cooker been a WMD?
> 
> *If this stands then you USers are fucked, good and proper. Think about the implications. I dare you.



I've seen pressure cooker IEDS take out armored vehicles, and more than one at a time. So what exactly is your point? Is it the definition of Mass Destruction? or the Definition of Weapon?


----------



## tacotiklah

Yeah, I'm still trying to figure out where the fuck they got WMDs from? Who is the prosecuting attorney, George W Bush? 

They keep using that phrase; I do not think it means what they think it means:
Weapon of mass destruction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Unless the brothers used mustard gas, anthrax, or radioactive substances in the bombs; I just don't see how on earth this could have been a WMD attack...


----------



## hairychris

mcd said:


> I've seen pressure cooker IEDS take out armored vehicles, and more than one at a time. So what exactly is your point? Is it the definition of Mass Destruction? or the Definition of Weapon?



Yeah, so Iraq was invaded over pressure-cooker bombs and other shit that the locals could throw together.

Problematic definition of WMD. In the good/bad old days it was a single weapon that could kill at hundreds, if not thousands.... NBC, basically. Arguable Fuel/Air and incendiary, but only big ones. WMD puts pressure cookers in the same bracket as Anthrax bombs and multi-warhead ICBMs. *Really?*

I have no doubt that HE IEDs (which the Boston bombs were *not*) are nasty things, just not WMDs.

Now, they may have done this to get him on a Fed death penalty, which has other implications.

EDIT: Are you military/ex-military? OK then, every time you fired an artillery piece, you fired a WMD by this definition. And mortar. And shell from a tank's cannon. 500lb smart bomb on to insurgents? Got it? We must be consistent if we start applying definitions like this otherwise we'll just be making shit up as we go along.


----------



## hairychris

Oh, and any lawyer worth the name should get that particular charge thrown out because of their shitty definition.

Charge him on murder, attempted, and whatever else. I am not minimising that aspect of it. WMD is bullshit.


----------



## mcd

hairychris said:


> Yeah, so Iraq was invaded over pressure-cooker bombs and other shit that the locals could throw together.
> 
> Problematic definition of WMD. In the good/bad old days it was a single weapon that could kill at hundreds, if not thousands.... NBC, basically. Arguable Fuel/Air and incendiary, but only big ones. WMD puts pressure cookers in the same bracket as Anthrax bombs and multi-warhead ICBMs. *Really?*
> 
> I have no doubt that HE IEDs (which the Boston bombs were *not*) are nasty things, just not WMDs.
> 
> Now, they may have done this to get him on a Fed death penalty, which has other implications.
> 
> EDIT: Are you military/ex-military? OK then, every time you fired an artillery piece, you fired a WMD by this definition. And mortar. And shell from a tank's cannon. 500lb smart bomb on to insurgents? Got it? We must be consistent if we start applying definitions like this otherwise we'll just be making shit up as we go along.



Iraq was invaded for oil, greed, and Bush Jr wanted revenge. 

The definition of WMD is broad and sweeping, I won't disagree with that. 

Now on to the Boston bombing. With the current definition of WMD I can see how _maybe_ they would charge them with, attempted use of WMD. They just didn't know enough on how to get bang for buck.

I am ex-military I have 4 tours with marine infantry. Every time I called in mortars or artillery was to save the men I served with lives. I don't care why the war was started, I cared about those I was responsible for. I myself have become a WMD under fire and don't really understand what your trying to state/prove in your recent post. Please explain exactly what you are trying to get across when you make this statement.


hairychris said:


> If this stands then you USers are fucked, good and proper. Think about the implications. I dare you.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I think the very word itself should reveal what it's about: MASS destruction. The damage done to buildings and infrastructure are very minor. "only" 3 people were killed. Large number of injuries though, with 180 people, but even then that's not very high compared to what is insinuated with "mass destruction". Even if you add the police officer they killed.

It's simply just the wrong term for the explosives they used.


----------



## hairychris

mcd said:


> Iraq was invaded for oil, greed, and Bush Jr wanted revenge.



I won't disagree with you. However Iraqi WMDs were what sold the invasion politically so it is very relevant if we are talking definitions.



mcd said:


> The definition of WMD is broad and sweeping, I won't disagree with that.



Well, it is broad, but I would challenge that a device like the Boston ones falls under *any useful* definition of a WMD.



mcd said:


> Now on to the Boston bombing. With the current definition of WMD I can see how _maybe_ they would charge them with, attempted use of WMD. They just didn't know enough on how to get bang for buck.



If they managed to fill a cooker with C4 it would be a bomb, yes, not a WMD. So when the IRA (a one-time favourite of certain Bostonians via NorAid, ironically) were using 1 tonne fertilizer bombs in London and Manchester in the 1990s then these were WMDs? Far nastier then Boston's...



mcd said:


> I am ex-military I have 4 tours with marine infantry. Every time I called in mortars or artillery was to save the men I served with lives. I don't care why the war was started, I cared about those I was responsible for. I myself have become a WMD under fire and don't really understand what your trying to state/prove in your recent post. Please explain exactly what you are trying to get across when you make this statement.



You missed my point.

A WMD is not a WMD by how it is used, it is a type of weapon... a classification of amount of damage that a weapon can do, more like. I am not knocking any experience that you've had (like I am not minimising the damage that actually was done in Boston), but you have not been under WMD fire in Iraq. No gas? No biological? No nuclear/radioactive? Then by traditional definition, *no WMD*.

The FBI have defined a small can of low velocity explosive (it wasn't HE afaik) and metal as a WMD.

If we now say that this is a valid definition of a WMD - remember, it is a classification not a usage issue - then *anything* that causes more damage you must consider to be in the same class. Which, as I tried to list, puts most of what the military uses that goes "bang" in the same class.

Do you see what my problem with creeping definition is now? If the US legal system declares that a small device like this is a WMD then we all use them. Bullshit, in other words, it destroys any meaning of scale. Is a pipebomb a WMD?

You see where I'm coming from?

EDIT: and more to the point, consider the thinking behind this decision. The charge literally makes literally no sense by any traditional definition. Why would it be pressed? Political? So that a death sentence could be requested? All of which implies interference with the judicial process. Keep an eye on it.

EDIT 2: I'm not a conspiracy nut, btw, 9/11 truthers & all that sort of stuff is bollocks.... I don't think that you can call this a conspiracy but people with agendas tend to jump on events like the bombing, and this may have lasting effects.


----------



## chimp_spanner

I thought it was a weird definition too, yeah. Charging the guy with murdering three people with a bomb would've been plenty serious enough. Whether or not it was a "WMD" would have no bearing on the matter, surely? The only thing it does is re-introduce the term into our collective psyche. In case we all forgot we should be afraid of WMD's.

In any case it's really sad, the whole thing. There's also something unsettling about the extent to which a man can change after a few short visits to a radicalized Islamic country. Makes you wonder if they're well versed in hypnosis and/or brain washing...like Derren Brown stuff. I like to think I'd be strong enough to resist that stuff (and maybe having a deeply skeptical outlook on life is a good starting point) but then by all accounts these guys were pretty normal to begin with. Scary stuff.


----------



## dcoughlin1

Weren't the pressure cookers filled with ball bearings or nails? If that's the case wouldn't they essentially be a claymore?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think reports said they were filed with ball bearings, BBs, nails, and metal shrapnel.


----------



## Chickenhawk

crg123 said:


> Btw I'm not too excited about people calling this a conspiracy. I grew up a few towns over from Newtown and I live in Boston. I know people who died or were injured or otherwise effected by these tragedies. People seem to think Big brother's out to dup everyone, calling those who think otherwise sheep. It seems to me the "sheep" are those of your who lack any faith in your goverment and believe they're out to get you because of reddit posts and youtube videos. Seeing one thing that brings the situation into question and then running towards the belief that it must be a fabricated event. It's interesting to question but there are people actually denying these people were kidded or injured and it makes me sick. There's a website that tries to disprove that the man who suffered a dual leg lose was faking it. It's fucking sick.
> 
> I understand some doubt in some of the events but to believe its all a "setup to install a totalitarian nazi fascist communist Marxist government" is ridiculous guys. It always makes me laugh when people say stuff like that especially since Nazi's sought out the JEWISH communists (since don't for Karl Marx was a Jewish man) and killed them. The Nazi's may have called themselves the National Socialist Party, but they were in fact fascists. They're opposing ideologies.
> 
> I have a lot more to say about this madness but I feel that our thought should be with the victims of both tragedies and not trying to disprove their suffering.



I hope you don't think that's what I'm trying to say. 

I have my doubts regarding the official statements, but I don't think it was set up by the government. I think they _might_ have dropped the ball in preventing it, possibly, but I sure as shit don't think this is a false flag set up by the FBI to push a political agenda. 

I tried to make that pretty clear earlier. 

My heart absolutely goes out to the victims and families affected, but there are still a lot of unanswered questions...and unfortunately I feel that will be the way things go. If someone questions the events, it becomes a 'conspiracy'.


----------



## JPMike

Now Chechens kidnapped our Greek Orthodox Bishop in Syria. 


"DAMASCUS: The kidnappers of two Orthodox bishops seized in northern Syria are Chechen fighters, sources in the Syriac and Greek Orthodox dioceses in Aleppo said on Tuesday.

"The news which we have received is that an armed group... (of) Chechens stopped the car and kidnapped the two bishops while the driver was killed," an official from the Syriac Orthodox diocese who declined to be named said in a statement posted online.

Bishop Yohanna Ibrahim, head of Aleppo's Syriac Orthodox diocese and Boulos Yaziji, head of the Greek Orthodox diocese in the same city, were kidnapped on Monday near the Turkish border, the statement said.

Syrian state news agency SANA had reported the kidnapping on Monday night, saying an "armed terrorist group" kidnapped the men in the village of Kafr Dael in Aleppo province.

A source in the Greek Orthodox diocese, speaking to AFP on condition of anonymity, said Ibrahim "was on a humanitarian mission to free two priests kidnapped two months ago."

Ibrahim was known for his role in mediating the release of kidnap victims, particularly in cases involving the snatching of Christians, the source said.

He was returning from an area along the Turkish border, where he had picked up Yaziji, when an armed group stopped their car in Kafr Dael, he added.

The kidnappers forced the driver and another person out of the car, he added, saying the driver was subsequently shot in the head.

"According to this person, the kidnappers spoke classical Arabic and appeared to be foreigners. They told them that they were Chechen jihadists," the source said.

In the statement, the Syriac Orthodox official said there had not been any contact with the kidnappers so far.

"We are working and doing our best for the release of the two bishops and (their) return," he said.

Syria's religious affairs ministry (Waqf), meanwhile, issued a statement on Tuesday saying "there is evidence that those who kidnapped the bishops were Chechen mercenaries working under the leadership of Al-Nusra Front."

Al-Nusra, a jihadist group fighting alongside Syrian rebels, has pledged allegiance to Al-Qaeda chief Ayman al-Zawahiri.

Christians account for around five percent of Syria's population, and have become increasingly vulnerable to attack and kidnappings in the lawlessness that has engulfed much of the country since March 2011



Read more: Syrian bishops in hands of 'Chechens': church sources | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR 
(The Daily Star :: Lebanon News :: http://www.dailystar.com.lb)"


----------



## Captain_Awesome

Some of you may stongly disagree, but when the question in the news was "Why?" and it cut to footage of people chanting "USA! USA!" after his capture, I felt as if that was the answer. There's no justification for his actions, but it seems that the average American needs to gain a broader understanding of world events. This wasn't a victory for anyone, it's just sad.


----------



## Overtone

The world is in a sad place indeed... it's long overdue for people to try to focus on using their blessed circumstances and abilities to try and make things better for everybody. An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind...

I saw that there was a pretty massive marathon in the UK with a lot of tribute paid to Boston. Was that an impromptu event or was there something already scheduled? They _briefly_ showed it on TV here. A lot more attention could have been paid to outpouring of support (domestically and internationally) instead of the ridiculous way they followed the story.


----------



## flint757

chimp_spanner said:


> I thought it was a weird definition too, yeah. Charging the guy with murdering three people with a bomb would've been plenty serious enough. Whether or not it was a "WMD" would have no bearing on the matter, surely? The only thing it does is re-introduce the term into our collective psyche. In case we all forgot we should be afraid of WMD's.
> 
> In any case it's really sad, the whole thing. There's also something unsettling about the extent to which a man can change after a few short visits to a radicalized Islamic country. Makes you wonder if they're well versed in hypnosis and/or brain washing...like Derren Brown stuff. I like to think I'd be strong enough to resist that stuff (and maybe having a deeply skeptical outlook on life is a good starting point) but then by all accounts these guys were pretty normal to begin with. Scary stuff.



There are enough rational, valid charges that they could easily seek the most severe penalties without stretching definitions. At the very least his sentences would be stacked so high he'd be dead before he were released. Maybe it was an attempt to get him sent to Guantanamo or something?


----------



## noUser01

Has anyone seen the page going around about the "Boston Truth Revealed"?

It's interesting and raises questions, but some of it seems like a stretch as well.

http://imgur.com/a/Nx8EU


----------



## crg123

It's a stretch - A message from Boston to ss.org

Sorry it's just bothering me, go back a page if you want to hear my side.


----------



## Jakke

Snopes is on it as usually, warning though, *this link contains the same gory photograph that was warned about earlier in this thread!*

Snopes: Uninjured


----------



## flint757

Like I said about the 'fed' photo earlier the same crap happening there as well. People really like misleading others.


----------



## MF_Kitten

chimp_spanner said:


> I thought it was a weird definition too, yeah. Charging the guy with murdering three people with a bomb would've been plenty serious enough. Whether or not it was a "WMD" would have no bearing on the matter, surely? The only thing it does is re-introduce the term into our collective psyche. In case we all forgot we should be afraid of WMD's.



This is what gets me. The whole "OMG ITS TERRORISM AGAIN )/11 NEVA FORGET!" thing is just scratching the wound.


----------



## hairychris

The best "fuck off" to people who do this shit is to go back to normal and not let it change your day to day habits.

(Again, not minimising the harm to the victims - going back to London tube bombings a mate's brother was in the carriage next to one of the bombs. He wasn't hurt but was a bit messed up for a while. Otherwise the general consensus of most daily commuters towards the bombers was "*fuck* those idiots, business as ususal")


----------



## Jakke

Gawker: Boston bomber influenced by Infowars

Ouch, right in the Alex Jones...


----------



## User Name

MF_Kitten said:


> yes, because my post was serious.


why would you neg rep me dude there was no joke to spot.


----------



## Randy

User Name said:


> why would you neg rep me dude there was no joke to spot.





Official Forum RULES! said:


> *16. No complaining or snarky comments about rep in public.*


----------



## Tyler

One Fund Boston Raises More Than $20 Million, But Will It Be Enough For Injured Marathon Victims?

It really sucks that they're having to pay so much for something that was out of their control.


----------



## Galius

Oh snap.

Breaking: 3 more suspects in Boston Marathon bombings case taken into custody


----------



## Demiurge

Galius said:


> Oh snap.
> 
> Breaking: 3 more suspects in Boston Marathon bombings case taken into custody



Their moms are going to be soooooooo maaaaaaad.


----------

